# Uomini?



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

Abbiamo un tradimento, un tradimento scoperto dove la coppia vuole riprovarci.

Fino a qua tutto è chiaro no? 

Ora abbiamo un marito che vorrebbe anche scambiare quattro parole con la persona che ha avuto una relazione con la moglie, e nella fattispecie prenderlo a sberle.

Nel mio caso, e ripeto, nel mio caso..! questo mi serve per riprendermi intanto quel po di orgoglio maschile che mi sento dentro, mi serve per sfogarmi con chi sapeva che mia moglie fosse già sposata e non libera, mi serve per far capire a quell'uomo che quando si commettono degli sbagli c'è un prezzo da pagare e in questi casi non sono soltanto quattro parole ma sono delle legnate date con tanta soddisfazione a colui che sapeva a priori lo sbaglio che stava commettendo, e in questo caso se ne assume le responsabilità anche con la violenza.

Mi piacerebbe conoscere i pensieri degli uomini di qua dentro, anche delle donne, ma soprattutto degli uomini. 

PS, quello che ho scritto non deve necessariamente passare per un pensiero a cui dare credito, è soltanto una mia opinione chiara concisa e che non cambierà mai, ed è la mia opinione, quindi preferirei soltanto che si dessero delle opinioni basate sull'azione vostra, quindi no andare a commentare se è giusto o sbagliato un mio pensiero. Ritenetelo sbagliato se questo serve a non commentare me e a dare le risposte che cerco.


----------



## Calipso (12 Novembre 2013)

Capisco... 

scusa non sono un uomo ma la mia vorrei dirla. 

Se serve a te posso capirlo, ma considera che servirebbe 

 solo a te, non ad altro:

 se lui è uno stronzo, non saranno certo le tue legnate a farlo desistere con qualcun altra (magari si sincererà prima del carattere del prox marito malcapitato) 

tu non riavresti tua moglie, almeno non per i motivi per cui una moglie dovrebbe tornare.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Abbiamo un tradimento, un tradimento scoperto dove la coppia vuole riprovarci.
> 
> Fino a qua tutto è chiaro no?
> 
> ...


io mi comporterei esattamente come te...prenderei la carissima ipotetica amante di quello e la fracasserei di legnate....senza pieta proprio.....pure con qualche mossa di wrestling in mezzo.....

pero: perche?
cioe' quale sarebbe la sua colpa? di essersi scopata un uomo impegnato? cosa gliene sarebbe dovuto fregare a lei?perche sarebbe dovuto essere un probelma suo? non lo e'.....
quindi concordo con te sulla ripresa di orgoglio, sullo sfogo....ma non sul prezzo da pagare.....

non desiderare la donna di altri....se non sei cristiano questo comandamento non regge e non vale....quindi se la donna e' consenziente nulla impedisce aall amante di starci.....
purtroppo....


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io mi comporterei esattamente come te...prenderei la carissima ipotetica amante di quello e la fracasserei di legnate....senza pieta proprio.....pure con qualche mossa di wrestling in mezzo.....
> 
> pero: perche?
> cioe' quale sarebbe la sua colpa? di essersi scopata un uomo impegnato? cosa gliene sarebbe dovuto fregare a lei?perche sarebbe dovuto essere un probelma suo? non lo e'.....
> ...


Potrei accettare quello che hai scritto, ma no, non lo accetto perchè abbiamo della basi e dei comportamenti che stanno nella nostra essenza nella nostra ragione, istinto e amor proprio. Quindi se io tradisco so che è sbagliato, quindi mi accollo anche le legnate in un contesto che a priori ho voluto io col consenso della moglie del tradito. 

Se un tizio qualsiasi mi desse uno schiaffo e io con estrema chiarezza so che uno schiaffo è soltanto uno schiaffo ed è sbagliato in quanto è violenza, dovrei starmene la a beccarmi lo schiaffo. Eh no invece, c'è altro oltre quello che si ritiene giusto, a volte le chiamano palle, a volte azione a reazione, e nel caso del tradimento con giusta reazione, perchè essere stati traditi fa male non solo fisicamente ma anche moralmente.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Abbiamo un tradimento, un tradimento scoperto dove la coppia vuole riprovarci.
> 
> Fino a qua tutto è chiaro no?
> 
> ...


machelodicoaffa'...VIULEEEEEENNNZZZ!!!.......


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> machelodicoaffa'...VIULEEEEEENNNZZZ!!!.......


Ogni tanto riappari:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Capisco...
> 
> scusa non sono un uomo ma la mia vorrei dirla.
> 
> ...



Il parere della donna è ben accetto, figurati, anzi.... E sono bene che ci sono meccanismi di pensiero totalmente diversi tra un uomo e una donna, so bene che la propria moglie non vorrebbe la violenza perchè colpevole anche lei del tradimento e si assume le proprie responsabilità. ma le differenze tra un uomo e una donna stanno anche nelle reazioni, sono piccole differenze che a secondo dei tratti soggettivi fanno la grande differenza nell'amor proprio di un uomo.

PS non commentami la parola colpevole, non è quella la parola giusta, ma sapete bene che per me esprimermi è difficile.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ogni tanto riappari:smile:


Purtroppo?...

(pe' quarcuno si'...)...


----------



## free (12 Novembre 2013)

caro Ultimo, se la coppia vuole veramente riprovarci, è la moglie (in questo caso) a occuparsi dell'amante, mollandolo su due piedi...

poi se il marito si vuol togliere lo sfizio di dire 2 parole al tizio, può anche farlo, per carità, ma è un optional


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> caro Ultimo, se la coppia vuole veramente riprovarci, è la moglie (in questo caso) a occuparsi dell'amante, mollandolo su due piedi...
> 
> poi se il marito si vuol togliere lo sfizio di dire 2 parole al tizio, può anche farlo, per carità, ma è un optional



Certo che è un optional, andare a parlare o prendere a sberle una persona nel contesto del posto iniziale che ho scritto, si, è un optional. D'altronde in una ripresa ci deve stare molta calma e ragionamento, ed è quello che conta, la coppia e i loro ragionamenti. 

Ma sei sicura free che nelle dinamiche e nella mente di un uomo sia soltanto un optional ma anche una presa di stima e orgoglio che lo fa ritenere un uomo con le palle?


----------



## free (12 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo che è un optional, andare a parlare o prendere a sberle una persona nel contesto del posto iniziale che ho scritto, si, è un optional. D'altronde in una ripresa ci deve stare molta calma e ragionamento, ed è quello che conta, la coppia e i loro ragionamenti.
> 
> Ma sei sicura free che nelle dinamiche e nella mente di un uomo sia soltanto un optional ma anche una presa di stima e orgoglio che lo fa ritenere un uomo con le palle?



sì ho capito cosa intendi dire
è uno dei motivi per il quale mi sono sempre tenuta alla larga dagli uomini sposati, non vorrei trovarmi la moglie malintenzionata sotto casa!
...o anche che mi dice: te lo regalo


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì ho capito cosa intendi dire
> è uno dei motivi per il quale mi sono sempre tenuta alla larga dagli uomini sposati, non vorrei trovarmi la moglie malintenzionata sotto casa!
> ...o anche che mi dice: te lo regalo


:cincin:


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Posso*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Abbiamo un tradimento, un tradimento scoperto dove la coppia vuole riprovarci.
> 
> Fino a qua tutto è chiaro no?
> 
> ...


Posso?Sono single e una donna sposata mi rompe il cazzo,è in crisi con il marito ,mi racconta che sono estranei non scopano più ecc ecc.Inizio una relazione con lei,cosa che purtroppo mi è accaduta più di una volta tempo addietro,mi spieghi per quale cazzo di motivo il marito dovrebbe prendersela con me?sta cosa faccio fatica a capirla.Se fosse la moglie di un amico o di un collega capirei,ma per il cornutone è uno sconosciuto che cazzo vuole da me?


----------



## Principessa (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso?Sono single e una donna sposata mi rompe il cazzo,è in crisi con il marito ,mi racconta che sono estranei non scopano più ecc ecc.Inizio una relazione con lei,cosa che purtroppo mi è accaduta più di una volta tempo addietro,mi spieghi per quale cazzo di motivo il marito dovrebbe prendersela con me?sta cosa faccio fatica a capirla.*Se fosse la moglie di un amico o di un collega capirei,ma per il cornutone è uno sconosciuto che cazzo vuole da me?*


Io avrei lo stesso istinto di Ultimo.

Non si fa e basta... è come se qualcuno calpestasse il tuo giardino.

Il tuo partner che ti ha fatto cornuto/a lo perdoni perchè lo/la ami ma il terzo incomodo??? Troppo faticoso dire di no a gente impegnata? Farsi un minimo di scrupoli???...


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*No*



Principessa ha detto:


> Io avrei lo stesso istinto di Ultimo.
> 
> Non si fa e basta... è come se qualcuno calpestasse il tuo giardino.
> 
> Il tuo partner che ti ha fatto cornuto/a lo perdoni perchè lo/la ami ma il terzo incomodo??? Troppo faticoso dire di no a gente impegnata? Farsi un minimo di scrupoli???...


Perdonami sono due cose diverse.Io posso andare contro la mia morale e scoparmi una sposata o impegnata.e ci siamo.Ma dal momento che il marito mi viene a rompere le palle cosa c'entro io?Potrei anche non sapere che era impegnata o no?La stronza è lei che ha tradito,io ho tradito solo la mia morale punto!


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso?Sono single e una donna sposata mi rompe il cazzo,è in crisi con il marito ,mi racconta che sono estranei non scopano più ecc ecc.Inizio una relazione con lei,cosa che purtroppo mi è accaduta più di una volta tempo addietro,mi spieghi per quale cazzo di motivo il marito dovrebbe prendersela con me?sta cosa faccio fatica a capirla.Se fosse la moglie di un amico o di un collega capirei,*ma per il cornutone è uno sconosciuto che cazzo vuole da me*?


quindi tu ad uno sconosciuto puoi rigare una macchina, lasciare il bagno sporco,rifilare soldi falsi....chi se ne frega, chi lo conosce.
si agisce con correttezza solo con chi conosciamo?


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> quindi tu ad uno sconosciuto puoi rigare una macchina, lasciare il bagno sporco,rifilare soldi falsi....chi se ne frega, chi lo conosce.
> si agisce con correttezza solo con chi conosciamo?


Dai non è la stessa cosa su!


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perdonami sono due cose diverse.Io posso andare contro la mia morale e scoparmi una sposata o impegnata.e ci siamo.Ma dal momento che il marito mi viene a rompere le palle cosa c'entro io?Potrei anche non sapere che era impegnata o no?La stronza è lei che ha tradito,io ho tradito solo la mia morale punto!


la stronza è lei ma tu non devi cadere dal pero


----------



## Principessa (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perdonami sono due cose diverse.Io posso andare contro la mia morale e scoparmi una sposata o impegnata.e ci siamo.Ma dal momento che il marito mi viene a rompere le palle cosa c'entro io?Potrei anche non sapere che era impegnata o no?La stronza è lei che ha tradito,io ho tradito solo la mia morale punto!


Se non lo sai, ok.
Ma se lo sai........ e te ne sbatti... sei pur sempre uno stronzo che si merita una cazziata, come minimo.
La penso come Minerva, la correttezza dovrebbe essere riservata a tutti.


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2013)

se non lo sai sei stato tradito anche tu, che c'entra


----------



## lunaiena (12 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi tu ad uno sconosciuto puoi rigare una macchina, lasciare il bagno sporco,rifilare soldi falsi....chi se ne frega, chi lo conosce.
> *si agisce con correttezza solo con chi coniosciamo?*


avrei dei dubbi pure su questo....


----------



## morfeo78 (12 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Abbiamo un tradimento, un tradimento scoperto dove la coppia vuole riprovarci.
> 
> Fino a qua tutto è chiaro no?
> 
> ...


Beh quello che ha sbagliato è la moglie, l'amante ha solo approfittato della situazione. 
Il discorso cambia se l'amante è un amico.... allora si che quattro parole ben date. ..emh...ben dette volevo dire  ci starebbero bene. 
Per lo meno per chiarire il nuova posizione che avrà l'amante / amico nella loro vita (moglie e marito)


----------



## sienne (12 Novembre 2013)

Ciao Minerva,

allora trovi che sia giusto, che per ristabilire un orgoglio maschile,
si vada a discutere, a prendere a sberle o botte, colui che è stato complice del tradimento ... 

che moralmente non sia corretto è un conto. 
ma il tradimento, lo ha commesso lei. tradire significa, ingannare e violare un patto ... 
lui, in questo, non centra ... 


sienne


----------



## marietto (12 Novembre 2013)

Per me dipenderebbe dalle modalità e dinamiche della vicenda.
Se si tratta di persona sconosciuta potrebbe persino non sapere se la moglie è sposata o meno, o magari lei si potrebbe essere "venduta" come parte di una coppia in crisi nera, sull'orlo di una separazione che potrebbe avvenire da un momento all'altro, come spesso fanno molti uomini; in questo caso non credo che farei alcunché nei confronti del terzo. Se invece lo sconosciuto fosse persona che ha "tampinato" a lungo mia moglie, pur conoscendo i suoi impegni e la sua situazione sentimentale, o addirittura si trattasse di conoscente o "amico" di entrambi, la soddisfazione fisica credo che me la toglierei anch'io volentieri.

P.s.: intendendo per "amico" persona frequentata regolarmente e con la quale si è sempre stati in buoni rapporti.
Se dovesse trattarsi di qualcuno che pensavo fosse amico-amico il problema del riprovarci per la coppia non si porrebbe, in quanto rientrerebbe, rigorosamente per quanto mi riguarda, tra le "casistiche" che considero non perdonabili (fine della coppia e fine dll'amicizia, ovviamente).


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva,
> 
> *allora trovi che sia giusto, che per ristabilire un orgoglio maschile,
> si vada a discutere, a prendere a sberle o botte, colui che è stato complice del tradimento ... *
> ...


da dove hai tratto queste conclusioni?


----------



## sienne (12 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> da dove hai tratto queste conclusioni?



Ciao Minerva,

no, non è una conclusione ... 
non credo tanto, che ciò corrisponda ad un tuo pensiero ... 
mettici un punto interrogativo alla fine ... 
pensavo che con il "allora" ... si capiva, sry ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> avrei dei dubbi pure su questo....


coniosciamo


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2013)

luna mi correggi i messaggi boicottandoli>?:singleeye:
sei ben strana


----------



## lunaiena (12 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> coniosciamo


Muffa ma non ti sfugge nulla 
mi è scappata una " i" e non avevo voglia 
di richiamarla all'ordine ...


----------



## morfeo78 (12 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi tu ad uno sconosciuto puoi rigare una macchina, lasciare il bagno sporco,rifilare soldi falsi....chi se ne frega, chi lo conosce.
> si agisce con correttezza solo con chi conosciamo?


Mi viene in mente un episodio di decenni fà: ad un amico rubano il motorino e nella ricerca chiede a un altro amico che sapeva avesse dei brutti giri. 
- sai di un fifty rosso?
- ah è tuo??? ....ti piace bianco? l'ho già riverniciato... 

(Anche i ladri hanno una coscenza a volte)

Se l'amante è un amico c'è stato un doppio tradimento. Per questo il discorso è diverso.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Abbiamo un tradimento, un tradimento scoperto dove la coppia vuole riprovarci.
> 
> Fino a qua tutto è chiaro no?
> 
> ...


Il mio orgoglio femminile non mi ha spinto a chiedere spiegazioni all'altra ...il dialogo era tra me e il mio compagno stop


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso?Sono single e una donna sposata mi rompe il cazzo,è in crisi con il marito ,mi racconta che sono estranei non scopano più ecc ecc.Inizio una relazione con lei,cosa che purtroppo mi è accaduta più di una volta tempo addietro,mi spieghi per quale cazzo di motivo il marito dovrebbe prendersela con me?sta cosa faccio fatica a capirla.Se fosse la moglie di un amico o di un collega capirei,ma per il cornutone è uno sconosciuto che cazzo vuole da me?


Beh sai da noi...
C'era uno che faceva come te...
Venti giorni di prognosi dalle botte che ha preso.

In genere è più facile credere che la moglie sia stata insidiata da un vitellone perdigiorno e dalle belle manfrine.

Ma dopo che è stato pistato a dovere si parla no?

In genere poi nulla si viene a sapere come sti mariti dirimono le questioni in casa.

Il marito cornutone è sempre uno che prima o poi ti spacca la faccia.
Tutto lì.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso?Sono single e una donna sposata mi rompe il cazzo,è in crisi con il marito ,mi racconta che sono estranei non scopano più ecc ecc.Inizio una relazione con lei,cosa che purtroppo mi è accaduta più di una volta tempo addietro,mi spieghi per quale cazzo di motivo il marito dovrebbe prendersela con me?sta cosa faccio fatica a capirla.Se fosse la moglie di un amico o di un collega capirei,ma per il cornutone è uno sconosciuto che cazzo vuole da me?


Quotissimo.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso?Sono single e una donna sposata mi rompe il cazzo,è in crisi con il marito ,mi racconta che sono estranei non scopano più ecc ecc.Inizio una relazione con lei,cosa che purtroppo mi è accaduta più di una volta tempo addietro,mi spieghi per quale cazzo di motivo il marito dovrebbe prendersela con me?sta cosa faccio fatica a capirla.Se fosse la moglie di un amico o di un collega capirei,ma per il cornutone è uno sconosciuto che cazzo vuole da me?


In genere il single che va con una sposata può finire tutto pistato all'ospedale
perchè la moglie scoperta dice...
Mi ha intortato e ci sono cascata...

Sniff sob, non è colpa mia...lui mi ha insidiata....e sapeva che ero sposata...e sniff sob...io non ho fatto niente è lui che mi veniva dietro.

Esiste un marito che baratterebbe la parola di sua moglie per quella di uno sconosciuto che gliel'ha trombata?

Appunto.
Con gli asini ci vogliono i bastoni.

Ed è così che certi single imparano cosa può capitare a ciulare le donne sposate.

Poi quando torni dall'ospedale ci si chiarisce.

In genere gli sposati impegnati che si spaccano la schiena tutto il giorno per portare a casa la pagnotta non vedono di buon occhio sti smidollati perdigiorno piaccioni che vivono sotto le gonne della madre...


----------



## Principessa (12 Novembre 2013)

Embè te credo...

Ma vale lo stesso pure pe le mogli e le fidanzate cornute...

Ma come, dopo anni che lo sopporto, magari lui e la sua famiglia, lo aiuto quando ha bisogno, gli faccio da seconda madre, sorella, assistente personale, colf oltre che da fidanzata, arrivi te, fresca fresca, e te lo scopi??? Mandando a quel paese tutti i miei sforzi? E magari oltre che scopartelo vuoi pure prenderti i frutti delle mie gioie e dolori???

Eh no.


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Muffa ma non ti sfugge nulla
> mi è scappata una " i" e non avevo voglia
> di richiamarla all'ordine ...


non ne voglio sapere delle tue i ...almeno ha mangiato?
non è che sto qui a sfamare tutte le i del circondario!


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In genere il single che va con una sposata può finire tutto pistato all'ospedale
> perchè la moglie scoperta dice...
> Mi ha intortato e ci sono cascata...
> 
> ...


Ma mica solo per i single vale sto ragionamento. Ma d'altra parte, come dissi, chi ha paura delle cannonate non fa la guerra. In ogni caso, occhio a partire in carica, che magari poi uno finisce cornuto sì e mazziato pure.


----------



## sienne (12 Novembre 2013)

Ciao

il fatto è, che certo, lei non ha tradito me direttamente. non avevamo nessun patto ... 
ma ha contribuito a far sì, che ciò possa accadere ... come colui che fa il palo ad una rapina. 

credo, che bisogna un po' specificare o differenziare ... 
se fosse stato una scopata, me la sarei presa esclusivamente solo con lui ... 
ma nella mia storia, lei, con la concessione di lui, si è spinta veramente oltre ... 
oltre ad una storia parallela con tutti i merletti che ne fanno parte, 
faceva regalini a mia figlia ... il fine credo che sia chiaro ... 

altro che prenderla a botte ... ma solo per il fatto, che si è avvicinata a mia figlia ... 

ma il giorno dopo la scoperta, quando lui ha chiuso la storia con lei al telefono 
e le ha detto che volevo parlarle, ha urlato come una condannata, una furia ... 
ho guardato lui e ho solo alzato le mani ... come ad una arresa davanti ad uno scempio 
il più assoluto ... mi sono sentita umiliata, proprio da lui ... per la scelta che aveva fatto. 
lei mi conosceva, ero stata una sua superiore per ca. otto mesi ... 
quando non ci si ferma davanti a nulla ... mi sale l'acido ... 

non era orgoglio ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma mica solo per i single vale sto ragionamento. Ma d'altra parte, come dissi, chi ha paura delle cannonate non fa la guerra. In ogni caso, occhio a partire in carica, che magari poi uno finisce cornuto sì e mazziato pure.


Io ragiono così
Manco trato male la dona, meno la me fa i corni.

Mai trovato quella che ti dice...
Adesso ghe fo i corni par dispeto?

Bisognerebbe aggiungere una frase alla formula.
E tu marito sei disposto a perdonare le eventuali corna che ti farà?
E tu mogie sei disposta a perdonare le eventuali corna che ti farà?

Siete ordunque consapevoli di quel che state per compiere?
Che corna non vi separino.

Io comunque resto uomo che perdona di cuore le marachelle.
Non perdonerei MAI di scoprire di avere na rogna di moglie solo perchè lei è innamorata di un altro.
Ma ringrazierei la vita quel giorno che lo scopro.

Perchè allora mi metto io a diventare una rogna.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Abbiamo un tradimento, un tradimento scoperto dove la coppia vuole riprovarci.
> 
> Fino a qua tutto è chiaro no?
> 
> ...


Senti Ultimo
Siamo uomini.
Ci sono cose che vanno fatte.
A noi non ce ne frega il perchè o il come.
Sentiamo che va fatto così e così si fa.


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti Ultimo
> Siamo uomini.
> Ci sono cose che vanno fatte.
> A noi non ce ne frega il perchè o il come.
> Sentiamo che va fatto così e così si fa.


ma se poi vai a casa e tua moglie ti spedisce a lavare i piatti e zitto


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se poi vai a casa e tua moglie ti spedisce a lavare i piatti e zitto



Ma è una vita che sono addetto alla lavastoviglie...

Mi innervosivo troppo a vedere come lei maltrattava sto elettrodomestico.

Ma con me sarebbe così....
Ah sai cara che hanno gonfiato di botte il tale?


----------



## Spider (12 Novembre 2013)

gli amanti tutti indifferentemente, maschi o femmine che siano e se consapevoli,
giocano sporco.
Penosi nel loro rabbattarsi, sembrano alitare sempre ad una vita non loro e che desiderano ardentemente.
L'altro è uno strumento alla loro soddisfazione... ma non uno strumento fisico e solo sessuale... ma di riscatto, di evoluzione... ad una vita che appare già segnata.
allora ti ritrovi...la single andante e l'adolescente in crisi...come lo scapolo arzillo e il marito annoiato.
tutti amanti in cerca di qualcosa... che non hanno vissuto.
una vita, una famiglia.
pensano che allora è un loro diritto e se lei o lui ci sta.. perchè non darsi una opportunità?
anche loro, in fondo cercarno un riscatto...
se sono innamorati poi ... il loro centro è la famiglia dell'altro.
avete avuto dopo la scoperta la sensazione...che vi era stata tolta l'intimità?
l'intimità sentimentale, dei ricordi, delle emozioni... sono stati loro, gli amanti.

si nutrono necessariamente di questo... prima ancora che di sesso.
Menare un'amante... bene ma solo appena scoperto, dopo qualche giorno e solo ed esclusivamente per puro orgoglio personale.
ci sta, ci sta...come menare ad un bambino, ad un anziano, ad un disabile.
meni al deficente, che si è scopato tua moglie.
tanto comunque l'ha scopata lo stesso.
non si torna indietro.
dopo a distanza di tempo...è inutile.
sai già però, che dopo la baruffa e comunque vada... con tua moglie non ci starai.
allora si che puoi menare e forte.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso?Sono single e una donna sposata mi rompe il cazzo,è in crisi con il marito ,mi racconta che sono estranei non scopano più ecc ecc.Inizio una relazione con lei,cosa che purtroppo mi è accaduta più di una volta tempo addietro,mi spieghi per quale cazzo di motivo il marito dovrebbe prendersela con me?sta cosa faccio fatica a capirla.Se fosse la moglie di un amico o di un collega capirei,ma per il cornutone è uno sconosciuto che cazzo vuole da me?



Esiste la cosa giusta e quella sbagliata. Tu che sei single e sai che la donna è sposata devi farti da parte. Se eventualmente ti accorgi di amarla o credere di amarla le parli e le dici che, prima di qualsiasi relazione che possa continuare nel tempo per farvi conoscere meglio, lei deve lasciare il marito. Poi se tu oscuro te ne freghi se la donna è sposata e vuoi forzatamente ignorare che farla tradire è sbagliato puoi soltanto fare i conti con la tua coscienza.

Un rapporto sessuale nato da un infatuamento lo posso capire ma dopo gli si dice che se ti vuole deve lasciare il marito. Altrimenti stai sbagliando. 

Lo sconosciuto da te non vuole un emerito cazzo, vuole solo spaccarti la faccia per diversi motivi, che spaziano dalla morale all'educazione all'essere un uomo, ad avere determinati principi tra cui il rispetto per colui che si definisce uomo e per quell'essere chiamato donna sposa e madre di bambini. 

Essere singoli non vuol dire esimersi da responsabilità morali etiche responsabilità maturità ecc ecc 

Io sposato me ne strafrego se devo menare un amante single o sposato, non è questa la differenza che fa la differenza e rende uomini.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Beh quello che ha sbagliato è la moglie, l'amante ha solo approfittato della situazione.
> Il discorso cambia se l'amante è un amico.... allora si che quattro parole ben date. ..emh...ben dette volevo dire  ci starebbero bene.
> Per lo meno per chiarire il nuova posizione che avrà l'amante / amico nella loro vita (moglie e marito)



Dici? quindi un amico ha regole diverse nella vita rispetto un altro uomo. O eventualmente vorresti dirmi che essere amici è un'aggravante?


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti Ultimo
> Siamo uomini.
> Ci sono cose che vanno fatte.
> A noi non ce ne frega il perchè o il come.
> Sentiamo che va fatto così e così si fa.


Certo. Intanto mi piace leggere anche altri pensieri, sono stato chiaro nel post iniziale," io la penso così e la penserò sempre così."


----------



## mic (12 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io mi comporterei esattamente come te...prenderei la carissima ipotetica amante di quello e la fracasserei di legnate....senza pieta proprio.....pure con qualche mossa di wrestling in mezzo.....
> 
> pero: perche?
> cioe' quale sarebbe la sua colpa? di essersi scopata un uomo impegnato? cosa gliene sarebbe dovuto fregare a lei?perche sarebbe dovuto essere un probelma suo? non lo e'.....
> ...


per l'esattezza era non commettere adulterio, in origine...:up:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Esiste la cosa giusta e quella sbagliata. Tu che sei single e sai che la donna è sposata devi farti da parte. Se eventualmente ti accorgi di amarla o credere di amarla le parli e le dici che, prima di qualsiasi relazione che possa continuare nel tempo per farvi conoscere meglio, lei deve lasciare il marito. Poi se tu oscuro te ne freghi se la donna è sposata e vuoi forzatamente ignorare che farla tradire è sbagliato puoi soltanto fare i conti con la tua coscienza.
> 
> Un rapporto sessuale nato da un infatuamento lo posso capire ma dopo gli si dice che se ti vuole deve lasciare il marito. Altrimenti stai sbagliando.
> 
> ...


Ok grande spece nella prima parte.
Ma se io manderei volentieri la squadra di pistatori per un single, non la manderei volentieri per uno sposato.
perchè Ultimo, penso che quello sposato ha una moglie che come me, esattamente alla pari di me è vittima di adulterio. E mi dico...metà botte...perchè l'altra metà gliele darà la moglie...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ultimo io non vedo di buon grado un single con una sposata per un sacco di ragioni.
Vediamole...
Il single può sempre dire, lascia tuo marito e vieni a vivere con me. Io ti offro questo.
Lui non ci rimette niente e mi ruba tutto.
Il single altresì può fornire più occasioni ad una donna sposata, specie se vive per conto suo.

Lo sposato invece ha molto da perdere.
Lo sposato non ha lo stesso tempo da investire con mia moglie che il single.

Pensa ai vantaggi del single.
Lui può ospitare a casa sua chi gli pare.

Io no.
Vero che in casa mia l'ospite è sacro.
Ma non posso ospitare persone che non piacciono a mia moglie...no?


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Abbiamo un tradimento, un tradimento scoperto dove la coppia vuole riprovarci.
> 
> Fino a qua tutto è chiaro no?
> 
> ...


in tutto ciò che differenza ci sarebbe con una moglie tradita che molla un paio di ceffoni all'amante?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in tutto ciò che differenza ci sarebbe con una moglie tradita che molla un paio di ceffoni all'amante?


Nessuna...
E sai io ho visto una volta una scena tra due donne...
Incredibile lo sguardo prima che si prendessero per i capelli...


----------



## mic (12 Novembre 2013)

*post interessante...*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Abbiamo un tradimento, un tradimento scoperto dove la coppia vuole riprovarci.
> 
> Fino a qua tutto è chiaro no?
> 
> ...


Premetto che per mia natura sono un riflessivo, per cui pensandoci non riesco a vedere la necessità di riaffermare, dopo un tradimento, il mio ego di maschio  (non orgoglio di uomo) alzando le mani sul cornificatore. Però devo dire che la tentazione di farlo stare sui carboni ardenti a quattr' occhi ci può stare. Quella si, sopratutto se fatta a modino..
In secodo luogo, se parti per dare quattro sberle ben argomentate a mister X, non sai mai chi ti trovi difronte. Magari torni avendone in saccoccia otto.:unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Premetto che per mia natura sono un riflessivo, per cui pensandoci non riesco a vedere la necessità di riaffermare, dopo un tradimento, il mio ego di maschio  (non orgoglio di uomo) alzando le mani sul cornificatore. Però devo dire che la tentazione di farlo stare sui carboni ardenti a quattr' occhi ci può stare. Quella si, sopratutto se fatta a modino..
> In secodo luogo, se parti per dare quattro sberle ben argomentate a mister X, non sai mai chi ti trovi difronte. Magari torni avendone in saccoccia otto.:unhappy:


Quoto fino a cornificatore
Se chiudevi li per me era perfetto


----------



## Principessa (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessuna...
> E sai io ho visto una volta una scena tra due donne...
> Incredibile lo sguardo prima che si prendessero per i capelli...


Scommetto che ti è venuto da ridere


----------



## Spider (12 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Premetto che per mia natura sono un riflessivo, per cui pensandoci non riesco a vedere la necessità di riaffermare, dopo un tradimento, il mio ego di maschio  (non orgoglio di uomo) alzando le mani sul cornificatore. Però devo dire che la tentazione di farlo stare sui carboni ardenti a quattr' occhi ci può stare. Quella si, sopratutto se fatta a modino..
> In secodo luogo, se parti per dare quattro sberle ben argomentate a mister X, non sai mai chi ti trovi difronte. Magari torni avendone in saccoccia otto.:unhappy:


Mic, sei un cagasotto!!!!
ma che argomenti, di botte e menate se pensi già di prenderle?

vedi che se , non hai menato... è perchè pensavi di buscarle le botte!!!!
fifone.
allora l'orgoglio maschile di cui parla Ultimo dove stà?
da nessuna parte.
vai , se le prendi, le prendi... ma tu hai dimostrato di essere un uomo..
punto.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> Mic, sei un cagasotto!!!!
> ma che argomenti, di botte e menate se pensi già di prenderle?
> 
> vedi che se , non hai menato... è perchè pensavi di buscarle le botte!!!!
> ...


Sei ironico vero?


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2013)

alzando le mani in realtà non si afferma un ego ma l'insicurezza.


----------



## Spider (12 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei ironico vero?


per niente.
non capisco...come uno possa cercare l'orgoglio...e pensare che le prenderà.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Scommetto che ti è venuto da ridere


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Non avevo letto la nuova firma :carneval::carneval:Sembra una campagna elettorale ..." Mollicone  iscriviti"


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> per niente.
> non capisco...come uno possa cercare l'orgoglio...e pensare che le prenderà.


Mi riferivo all'ultima parte
Ma uno dimostra di essere un uomo menando l'ipotetico rivale? Mah


----------



## Spider (12 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi riferivo all'ultima parte
> Ma uno dimostra di essere un uomo menando l'ipotetico rivale? Mah


NO, CERTAMENTE...MA NEANCHE PENSANDO GIà DI PRENDERLE ... LE BOTTE.
COSI, SEI MOSCIO, PIù DEL MOSCIO.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> NO, CERTAMENTE...MA NEANCHE PENSANDO GIà DI PRENDERLE ... LE BOTTE.
> COSI, SEI MOSCIO, PIù DEL MOSCIO.


Che fai? Urli?


----------



## Spider (12 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che fai? Urli?


....sorry, è partita la maiuscula...
sai, nella foga di risponderti


----------



## morfeo78 (12 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dici? quindi un amico ha regole diverse nella vita rispetto un altro uomo. O eventualmente vorresti dirmi che essere amici è un'aggravante?


Provo a spiegarmi per esempi: 
se io conosco una ragazza che mi piace e vorrei "approfondire" la conoscenza, ma lei è impegnata.... è lei impegnata, mica io. Se per lei va bene perchè dovrei farmi degli scrupoli io?
Se però la ragazza è impegnata con un amico.... beh pure io tradirei l'amico come lei.

Questo a rigor di logica, poi nella pratica la mia coscenza la spedirebbe a casa anche se non conosco il marito.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Scommetto che ti è venuto da ridere


Ho pensato alla musica di Morricone...qui

[video=youtube;_xwyUwBQkJ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xwyUwBQkJ4[/video]


----------



## mic (12 Novembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> NO, CERTAMENTE...MA NEANCHE PENSANDO GIà DI PRENDERLE ... LE BOTTE.
> COSI, SEI MOSCIO, PIù DEL MOSCIO.


Può essere come dici tu, ma ciò che conta alla fine è fare ciò che deve essere fatto,  costi quello che costi.
E se non parti con l'idea che puoi prenderle, ne prendi ancora di più...non è sufficiente essere aggressivi...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> alzando le mani in realtà non si afferma un ego ma l'insicurezza.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma c'è un posto in cui noi uomini possiamo parlare senza femane de meso con le loro mega stronzate eh?

Intanto te meno
poi penso se è stata insicurezza o meno....

ma intanto te le buschi....


----------



## Spider (12 Novembre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Provo a spiegarmi per esempi:
> se io conosco una ragazza che mi piace e vorrei "approfondire" la conoscenza, ma lei è impegnata.... è lei impegnata, mica io. Se per lei va bene perchè dovrei farmi degli scrupoli io?
> Se però la ragazza è impegnata con un amico.... beh pure io tradirei l'amico come lei.
> 
> Questo a rigor di logica, poi nella pratica la mia coscenza la spedirebbe a casa anche se non conosco il marito.


lo sai che puzzetti.... parecchio?

se hai una logica perchè non la segui?

dove hai studiato filosofia?

logica, etica...morale...difficile scindere.

almeno per un uomo...*uomo*.

poi boh....


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Può essere come dici tu, ma ciò che conta alla fine è fare ciò che deve essere fatto,  costi quello che costi.
> E se non parti con l'idea che puoi prenderle, ne prendi ancora di più...non è sufficiente essere aggressivi...


ma uno che parte per la tangente che almeno sia carico...altrimenti che parte a fare?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Non avevo letto la nuova firma :carneval::carneval:Sembra una campagna elettorale ..." Mollicone  iscriviti"


Quello è il futuro...
Ho finalmente trovato lei...

Quella che custodirà il mio titolo.
Il cinturone del Maialmondo!

Toy.

Lei è l'eletta.


----------



## Spider (12 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Può essere come dici tu, ma ciò che conta alla fine è fare ciò che deve essere fatto,  costi quello che costi.
> E se non parti con l'idea che puoi prenderle, ne prendi ancora di più...non è sufficiente essere aggressivi...


si, ma aiuta parecchio.
se non altro  il tuo livello di testosterone.


----------



## mic (12 Novembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> si, ma aiuta parecchio.
> se non altro  il tuo livello di testosterone.


concordo.
ma se devo rischiare rischio per cose più importanti, non per ripristinare il mio ego. E ti assicuro che ho rischiato, più di una volta...


----------



## Spider (12 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> concordo.
> ma se devo rischiare rischio per cose più importanti, non per ripristinare il mio ego. E ti assicuro che ho rischiato, più di una volta...



...immagino che avrai rischiato per il lavoro e la carriera...
ma qui parlavano di quello stupido, insano, e profondo orgoglio maschile.
quello che ti fa dire ... cazzo... questa è mia e la scopo io.
capito di cosa parliamo?


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in tutto ciò che differenza ci sarebbe con una moglie tradita che molla un paio di ceffoni all'amante?



Spiegati meglio. Intendi dire ad esempio mia moglie che molla dei ceffoni al suo amante?


----------



## mic (12 Novembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...immagino che avrai rischiato per il lavoro e la carriera...
> ma qui parlavano di quello stupido, insano, e profondo orgoglio maschile.
> quello che ti fa dire ... cazzo... questa è mia e la scopo io.
> capito di cosa parliamo?


Ho capito cosa intendi. Sembra però un marcare di nuovo il territorio invaso da estranei. Se sento che quel territorio non è più mio me ne vado e ne cerco un altro.  

Per i rischi, ne lavoro ne carriera. La pelle, mia e di chi mi stava vicino.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Provo a spiegarmi per esempi:
> se io conosco una ragazza che mi piace e vorrei "approfondire" la conoscenza, ma lei è impegnata.... è lei impegnata, mica io. Se per lei va bene perchè dovrei farmi degli scrupoli io?
> Se però la ragazza è impegnata con un amico.... beh pure io *tradirei* l'amico come lei.
> 
> Questo a rigor di logica, poi nella pratica la mia coscenza la spedirebbe a casa anche se non conosco il marito.



Guarda, a volte avete l'abitudine di scrivere e darvi voi stessi la risposta.  Se tu ti rileggi e vai a prendere quello che ti ho nerettato, hai la risposta. Quel nerettato è la sintesi di tutto e non ha distinzioni se una persona è single oppure no. Per come ti ho scritto prima ci possono essere delle aggravanti, e sono aggravanti molto gravi che si rispecchiano nei giorni avvenire da incubo che il tradito avrà nel proseguo del suo tormento e di quel passato che lo vedrà doppiamente deriso. 

Dovresti farti degli scrupoli sia da single che da sposato, non cambia assolutamente nulla. Entrambi contribuiscono ad uno sbaglio.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Spiegati meglio. Intendi dire ad esempio mia moglie che molla dei ceffoni al suo amante?


No tua moglie che li molla alla tua amante..


----------



## morfeo78 (12 Novembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> lo sai che puzzetti.... parecchio?
> 
> se hai una logica perchè non la segui?
> 
> ...


La differenza sta nel fatto che se io la penso in un determinato modo e mi faccio degli scrupoli, ciò non significa che sia giusto farseli.

Io sono stato tradito 3 volte (2 ragazze diverse).  
Le prime due volte erano persone sconosciute e l'unica persona che mi sono sentito mancarmi di rispetto è lei.
Nel terzo caso non era un amico ma un collega di lei che è stato cosi viscido di entrare in casa mia in veste di amico (prima che iniziasse la loro relazione).... in questo caso un pó infame lo è stato. Lui è uno che vale 0 ma è lei che mi ha tradito.

Recentemente una ragazza mi invita x una serata e nel mentre scopro che è impegnata e doveva ancora trovare la balla da raccontare a lui... non sono stato molto gentilmen.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok grande spece nella prima parte.
> Ma se io manderei volentieri la squadra di pistatori per un single, non la manderei volentieri per uno sposato.
> perchè Ultimo, penso che quello sposato ha una moglie che come me, esattamente alla pari di me è vittima di adulterio. E mi dico...metà botte...perchè l'altra metà gliele darà la moglie...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...



Questo lo può dire sia il single che lo sposato.

Per il resto ma vado ad muzum non sono d'accordo, perchè anche il single si nasconde, non solo il traditore sposato. Che abbia dei vantaggi è vero, quello di non dover mentire alla moglie e ai figli con scuse.


----------



## Spider (12 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Ho capito cosa intendi. Sembra però un marcare di nuovo il territorio invaso da estranei. Se sento che quel territorio non è più mio me ne vado e ne cerco un altro.
> 
> Per i rischi, ne lavoro ne carriera. La pelle, mia e di chi mi stava vicino.



getti la spugna troppo in fretta.
il territorio non è più il tuo?...certo se non percepisci di essere amato inutile combattere.
ma potrebbe starci anche che, aldilà dell'amore, ci sia la voglia di ripristinare il tuo orgoglio proprio.
puoi dare della mignotta a lei anche mille volte... ma sai che niente sarebbe pari ad un paio 
di cazzotti allo stronzo di turno.
...certo ci vuole coraggio.

p.s. la pelle?...spigati meglio


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No tua moglie che li molla alla tua amante..



In pratica il post iniziale che ho scritto con la variazione del sesso. Non cambia nulla, credo, d'altronde sono un uomo, quindi mi sento di scrivere che non cambia nulla, e ripeto credo, appena nasco donna allora posso rispondere da donna.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Questo lo può dire sia il single che lo sposato.
> 
> Per il resto ma vado ad muzum non sono d'accordo, perchè anche il single si nasconde, non solo il traditore sposato. Che abbia dei vantaggi è vero, quello di non dover mentire alla moglie e ai figli con scuse.


Eh ma lo sposato....
Ha anche lui una moglie da lasciare...

E mio caro io leggo ogni giorno di lasciati che non accettano sta cosa.
E sono decisi a dare battaglia.


----------



## morfeo78 (12 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per come ti ho scritto prima ci possono essere delle aggravanti, e sono aggravanti molto gravi che si rispecchiano nei giorni avvenire da incubo che il tradito avrà nel proseguo del suo tormento e di quel passato che lo vedrà doppiamente deriso.


Quoto.
peró prendere a pugni lui non risolvi granché, se non essere triplamente deriso.


----------



## Spider (12 Novembre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> La differenza sta nel fatto che se io la penso in un determinato modo e mi faccio degli scrupoli, ciò non significa che sia giusto farseli.
> 
> Io sono stato tradito 3 volte (2 ragazze diverse).
> Le prime due volte erano persone sconosciute e l'unica persona che mi sono sentito mancarmi di rispetto è lei.
> ...



la differenza è che se tu paghi le tasse...
 mica è ingiusto che gli altri non le paghino.
secondo la tua logica.
allora ad una morale ci siamo arrivati... basta applicarla.
perchè non sei riuscito ad applicarla?


----------



## mic (12 Novembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> getti la spugna troppo in fretta.
> il territorio non è più il tuo?...certo se non percepisci di essere amato inutile combattere.
> ma potrebbe starci anche che, aldilà dell'amore, ci sia la voglia di ripristinare il tuo orgoglio proprio.
> puoi dare della mignotta a lei anche mille volte... ma sai che niente sarebbe pari ad un paio
> ...


Ti dico..dovrei trovarmici in quel contesto, poi sarei più sicuro di come reagirei. Ciò che ho detto fino ad ora è il mio pensiero maturato con le esperienze fatte fino ad oggi. Per cui suscettibili di variazioni e revisioni. immagino che a te sia già successo?

La pelle: di danno un incarico da assolvere, vai e fai pur sapendo che tu o uno dei tuoi poptrebbe non tornare. Ma preferirei non continuare.


----------



## morfeo78 (12 Novembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> la differenza è che se tu paghi le tasse...
> mica è ingiusto che gli altri non le paghino.
> secondo la tua logica.
> allora ad una morale ci siamo arrivati... basta applicarla.
> perchè non sei riuscito ad applicarla?


Questa è una bella domanda.... sicuramente se fosse stata sposata con figli mi sarei incendiato come se fossi il marito. Ma questo per due motivi: i figli sono sacri e non è giusto che paghino x errori ne dei genitori ne dell'amante.
E poi perché ho già pagato troppe tasse ))

Nel mio caso....Non ho pensato al suo compagno ma mi ha fatto un pó schifo, come una persona falsa e superficiale.


----------



## Spider (12 Novembre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Questa è una bella domanda.... sicuramente se fosse stata sposata con figli mi sarei incendiato come se fossi il marito. Ma questo per due motivi: i figli sono sacri e non è giusto che paghino x errori ne dei genitori ne dell'amante.
> E poi perché ho già pagato troppe tasse ))
> 
> Nel mio caso....Non ho pensato al suo compagno ma mi ha fatto un pó schifo, come una persona falsa e superficiale.


rinnego tutto quello che ho scritto.


----------



## Principessa (13 Novembre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Provo a spiegarmi per esempi:
> se io conosco una ragazza che mi piace e vorrei "approfondire" la conoscenza, ma lei è impegnata.... è lei impegnata, mica io. Se per lei va bene perchè dovrei farmi degli scrupoli io?
> Se però la ragazza è impegnata con un amico.... beh pure io tradirei l'amico come lei.
> 
> Questo a rigor di logica, poi nella pratica la mia coscenza la spedirebbe a casa anche se non conosco il marito.


Parlando in generale, come hai fatto tu, dovresti farti scrupoli perché ti stai intromettendo in una coppia, di fatto. Condizioni la vita di due persone, non di una.
È pulita la cosa se c'è il consenso di entrambi. 
Altrimenti siete entrambi due stronzi, sullo stesso podio.


----------



## morfeo78 (13 Novembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> senti, sarà l'ora tarda... ma mica ho capito.
> sei amante o cornutazzo?
> la tua risposta libera l'intepretazione....


))

Se dobbiamo fare 3 schieramenti sono un cornutazzo recidivo. 

Però per me nel tradimento chi sbaglia è chi ha un "patto" di fedeltà. Non l'amante.

Poi il terzo incomodo può avere una coscenza e non voler rovinare una coppia. 

E se l'amante è perdutamente innamorato della traditrice?? Di certo non si fa scrupoli per il tradito. (Teniamo fuori il caso in cui ci sono figli di mezzo)


----------



## Spider (13 Novembre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> ))
> 
> Se dobbiamo fare 3 schieramenti sono un cornutazzo recidivo.
> 
> ...


eppure avevo rinnegato tutto.
la discussione qui dentro è vecchia come il forum.
l'amante c'ha colpa?
no per alcuni.. per molti si.
hai colpa quando insozzi la metropolitana... e gli addetti non puliscono?
no dirai tu... si direi io.
ma è inutile spiegare... il senso di colpa, non viene percepito.
perchè?
perchè l'altro è un estraneo, un prossimo che non conosci e di cui non ti frega una cazzo.
appunto butti la carta per terra... perchè l'altro ti è estraneo, sconosciuto, un'entità astratta di cui puoi approfittare...in casa di tuo fratello mica lo fai.
manca una consapevolezza... del prossimo.
l'amante agisce nello stesso modo, nei sentimenti, nelle emozioni.
prova però a toccargli...gli amori di famiglia, vedrai che il discorso cambia.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> eppure avevo rinnegato tutto.
> la discussione qui dentro è vecchia come il forum.
> l'amante c'ha colpa?
> no per alcuni.. per molti si.
> ...


Ma Spider parliamo di noi uomini.
COme mai ho visto signori attempati
entrare in disco togliendosi l'anello al dito?

Non è perchè ritengono che portare quell'anello possa essere anche segnale alle donne per dire
ehi occhio impegnato...

E mi ricordo...
Sai novello sposo...

Che vado al bar...
Ehi conte pien de figa presentamene una

E io ORGOGLIOSO alzando la mano e ostentando l'anello
Mi spiace signori ho chiuso 
e sono andato in pensione da quelle cose...

Poi suonando sto anello mi ha fatto venire il callo.
Il callo del matrimonio.

Me lo sono tolto.

M sono sempre stato molto timoroso...
Cioè è umiliante sentirsi dire da una donna...

Ma non ti vergogni di provarci con me...
Sei un uomo sposato...

Poi magari ci provi eh?
E loro ti dicono...Ehi conte come sta tua moglie?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## morfeo78 (13 Novembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> eppure avevo rinnegato tutto.


Scusa, ho visto adesso. avevo iniziato a scrivere la risposta e nel mentre non c'era più la domanda.


----------



## Spider (13 Novembre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Scusa, ho visto adesso. avevo iniziato a scrivere la risposta e nel mentre non c'era più la domanda.


è stata una bella risposta, ad una domanda in fondo stupida.
attento però a non diventare cinico.


----------



## sienne (13 Novembre 2013)

Ciao Spider,

hai scritto una cosa molto centrale: manca la consapevolezza dell'altro ...

vedi, molti mi prendono in giro per questo fatto, perché lo estendo, 
anche nei fatti, a tutto ciò che riesco a cogliere, capire e influenzare ... 
anche se so, che è solo una piccola goccia nel oceano.

in quasi tutte le decisioni che prendiamo, proprio nel primo mondo, 
ci dovremmo porre la domanda, chi sta dietro, cosa c'è dietro ... 
Non inizio con la lista. Basterebbe così poco ... le informazioni stanno ovunqeu. 

Quello che alcuni non coglgono è, ... che ci troviamo tutti nella stessa barca.
Quell'altro ... è anche il bambino che tessa un tapeto ... ma costa meno ... 
Perciò, di cosa stiamo parlando esattamente?

Ahh, già ... dell'orgoglio. Giusto. Affinche c'è quello ... va tutto bene ... 

Ma ti rendi conto, quante botte e menate dovremmo beccarci tutti?
TUTTI! Di come calpestiamo la dignita di altre persone ... e ciò che ci circonda. 
Dove inizia e finisce, questa consapevolezza dell'altro? ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*No*

Allora:intanto state facendo paragoni assurdi.Rigare una macchina altrui e commettere un atto vandalico,scoparsi la donna di un altro e scoparsi una persona adulta e consenziente.Quindi certi paragoni sono veramente fuori luogo.Voi state confondendo  le cose.Da un punto di vista morale ed etico io single non dovrei scoparmi la donna di un altro,e su questo siamo d'accordo,ma che il suo patner venga a prendersela con me è una cosa patetica!Poi bisognerebbe vedere chi finisce in ospedale.....visto che il cialtrone veneto parla di alzare le mani....!In più di un caso in ospedale ci finisce il cornuto,che oltre le corna ci prende qualche schiaffone con una bella denuncia per lesioni.Adesso aggiungo anche altro.Alcuni uomini,e in alcuni momenti della loro vita, trovano eccitante scoparsi la donna di altri,e cercano solo quel tipo di avventure o gli capitano solo quelle, per diversi motivi.Io credo che andare a cercare l'amante sia un pò da vigliacchi, si scatena sull'altro quello che non riusciamo a scatenare sulla persona amata.E lei che ci ha tradito quello è e rimane uno sconosciuto!


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora:intanto state facendo paragoni assurdi.Rigare una macchina altrui e commettere un atto vandalico,scoparsi la donna di un altro e scoparsi una persona adulta e consenziente.Quindi certi paragoni sono veramente fuori luogo.Voi state confondendo  le cose.Da un punto di vista morale ed etico io single non dovrei scoparmi la donna di un altro,e su questo siamo d'accordo,ma che il suo patner venga a prendersela con me è una cosa patetica!Poi bisognerebbe vedere chi finisce in ospedale.....visto che il cialtrone veneto parla di alzare le mani....!In più di un caso in ospedale ci finisce il cornuto,che oltre le corna ci prende qualche schiaffone con una bella denuncia per lesioni.Adesso aggiungo anche altro.Alcuni uomini,e in alcuni momenti della loro vita, trovano eccitante scoparsi la donna di altri,e cercano solo quel tipo di avventure o gli capitano solo quelle, per diversi motivi.Io credo che andare a cercare l'amante sia un pò da vigliacchi, si scatena sull'altro quello che non riusciamo a scatenare sulla persona amata.E lei che ci ha tradito quello è e rimane uno sconosciuto!


Stesso mio pensiero 
Troppo difficile dare la colpa al proprio partner. Si tende comunque a dare delle attenuanti perchè la cosa fa stare un pochino meglio


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora:intanto state facendo paragoni assurdi.Rigare una macchina altrui e commettere un atto vandalico,scoparsi la donna di un altro e scoparsi una persona adulta e consenziente.Quindi certi paragoni sono veramente fuori luogo.Voi state confondendo  le cose.Da un punto di vista morale ed etico io single non dovrei scoparmi la donna di un altro,e su questo siamo d'accordo,ma che il suo patner venga a prendersela con me è una cosa patetica!Poi bisognerebbe vedere chi finisce in ospedale.....visto che il cialtrone veneto parla di alzare le mani....!In più di un caso in ospedale ci finisce il cornuto,che oltre le corna ci prende qualche schiaffone con una bella denuncia per lesioni.Adesso aggiungo anche altro.In alcuni uomini,e in alcuni momenti della loro vita, trovano eccitante scoparsi la donna di altri,e cercano solo quel tipo di avventure o gli capitano solo quelle, per diversi motivi.Io credo che andare a cercare l'amante sia un pò da vigliacchi, si scatena sull'altro quello che non riusciamo a scatenare sulla persona amata.E lei che ci ha tradito quello è e rimane uno sconosciuto!


Andare a prendere a botte l'amante è soltanto uno sfogo, in parte è come l'ultimo atto finale di un percorso sbagliato, fine a se stesso e concludente di una vita passata dove la coppia aveva quei termini di amore romantico, antico e cavalleresco, ciò nasce da istinti che preservano un amore a cui si credeva, un amore capace di resistere a qualsiasi situazione, un amore sicuro fatto di protezione reciproca dove un uomo totalmente estraneo si è intromesso in malo modo in una situazione dove lui in qualsiasi circostanza doveva starsene fuori. ripeto se nella situazione il single o l'uomo sposato che si ritiene innamorato di un'altra persona sposata, ha mezzi diversi per avere la persona di cui si reputa innamorato.
Il single o l'uomo sposato che si intromettono in una situazione dove una donna o un uomo ( quindi la coppia) è soltanto una persona spregevole che si approfitta di una situazione dove appunto la coppia affronta una crisi, questo proprio nel momento in cui la crisi è in atto, al posto di comportarsi nella maniera giusta rovina catapultando la coppia in un baratro, e nella coppia ci stanno piccoli satelliti chiamati figli.

Ora a parte il discorso istinti ecc ecc vorrei proprio vedere chi tra di voi direbbe o insegnerebbe a un figlio/ figlia single che...! andarsi a scopare una persona sposata rientra nelle situazioni di vita per il quale non bisogna farsi scrupoli. 

PS ricordo che gli istinti di cui parlo nasce da una situazione estremamente sbagliata, si chiama cari forumisti TRADIMENTO, e questo porta delle conseguenze a chiunque fa parte di ciò, anche quelle botte che faranno parte di un percorso iniziato non dal cornutazzo ma da altre belle persone. Azione reazione.


----------



## sienne (13 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stesso mio pensiero
> Troppo difficile dare la colpa al proprio partner. Si tende comunque a  dare delle attenuanti perchè la cosa fa stare un pochino meglio



Ciao farfalla,

dipende tanto dalle attenuanti. 
ci sono situazioni, che spiegano un po', ma certo non giustifano. 
sono due cose, poi, ben differenti. 

certe attenuanti, comunque, non si possono leggere ... 
cioè, si arriva veramente a descrivere la propria moglie/marito
in un certo modo, per riversare l'ira sull'altra parte ... 

mah ... questo orgoglio ha due facce ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2013)

Se non vi attenete parlando con me al post iniziale non si arriva a nulla.

Tipo: chi ha scritto che la moglie quanto l'amante non siano responsabili entrambi? Nel post iniziale ho scritto altro e nei post a seguire lo stesso, quindi chi scrive mettendo in mezzo altre cose che rispondono a quello che ho scritto io, non hanno senso. Hanno senso nel momento in cui lo ha scritto qualche altra persona, quindi la risposta deve darla quest'altra persona.


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Andare a prendere a botte l'amante è soltanto uno sfogo, in parte è come l'ultimo atto finale di un percorso sbagliato, fine a se stesso e concludente di una vita passata dove la coppia aveva quei termini di amore romantico, antico e cavalleresco, ciò nasce da istinti che preservano un amore a cui si credeva, un amore capace di resistere a qualsiasi situazione, un amore sicuro fatto di protezione reciproca dove un uomo totalmente estraneo si è intromesso in malo modo in una situazione dove lui in qualsiasi circostanza doveva starsene fuori. ripeto se nella situazione il single o l'uomo sposato che si ritiene innamorato di un'altra persona sposata, ha mezzi diversi per avere la persona di cui si reputa innamorato.
> Il single o l'uomo sposato che si intromettono in una situazione dove una donna o un uomo ( quindi la coppia) è soltanto una persona spregevole che si approfitta di una situazione dove appunto la coppia affronta una crisi, questo proprio nel momento in cui la crisi è in atto, al posto di comportarsi nella maniera giusta rovina catapultando la coppia in un baratro, e nella coppia ci stanno piccoli satelliti chiamati figli.
> 
> Ora a parte il discorso istinti ecc ecc vorrei proprio vedere chi tra di voi direbbe o insegnerebbe a un figlio/ figlia single che...! andarsi a scopare una persona sposata rientra nelle situazioni di vita per il quale non bisogna farsi scrupoli.
> ...


Claudio queste son questioni soggettive.Tu sai quanto io possa essere idealista.Io se venissi tradito sfogherei la mia rabbia sulla mia patner,e lei che ha permesso ad un estraneo di mettersi in mezzo a noi,e lei che ci è andata a scopare,e lei che ha tradito i miei sentimenti.Certo poi mi informerei su chi cazzo è lui,chiaro che se è un mio collega,o un mio conoscente le cose potrebbero cambiare,ma se fosse uno che non sa un cazzo di me ,che non mi conosce,non avrebbe senso andare a pistarlo,farei una figura patetica,ste cose le lascia fare al conte,noi romani burini e cafoni abbiamo un altro stile!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora:intanto state facendo paragoni assurdi.Rigare una macchina altrui e commettere un atto vandalico,scoparsi la donna di un altro e scoparsi una persona adulta e consenziente.Quindi certi paragoni sono veramente fuori luogo.Voi state confondendo le cose.Da un punto di vista morale ed etico io single non dovrei scoparmi la donna di un altro,e su questo siamo d'accordo,ma che il suo patner venga a prendersela con me è una cosa patetica!Poi bisognerebbe vedere chi finisce in ospedale.....visto che il cialtrone veneto parla di alzare le mani....!In più di un caso in ospedale ci finisce il cornuto,che oltre le corna ci prende qualche schiaffone con una bella denuncia per lesioni.Adesso aggiungo anche altro.Alcuni uomini,e in alcuni momenti della loro vita, trovano eccitante scoparsi la donna di altri,e cercano solo quel tipo di avventure o gli capitano solo quelle, per diversi motivi.Io credo che andare a cercare l'amante sia un pò da vigliacchi, si scatena sull'altro quello che non riusciamo a scatenare sulla persona amata.E lei che ci ha tradito quello è e rimane uno sconosciuto!


Kwoto.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se non vi attenete parlando con me al post iniziale non si arriva a nulla.
> 
> Tipo: chi ha scritto che la moglie quanto l'amante non siano responsabili entrambi? Nel post iniziale ho scritto altro e nei post a seguire lo stesso, quindi chi scrive mettendo in mezzo altre cose che rispondono a quello che ho scritto io, non hanno senso. Hanno senso nel momento in cui lo ha scritto qualche altra persona, quindi la risposta deve darla quest'altra persona.


Tu pensi che sia colpevole tanto quanto. Qui in molti non siamo d'accordo e di conseguenza non siamo d'accordo sull'andarci a parlare o peggio


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Kwoto.


Stai male?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stai male?


Non più del solito.


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Ah*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non più del solito.


Siamo in due allora!


----------



## free (13 Novembre 2013)

vabbè, ma se lo si incontra per caso??


----------



## sienne (13 Novembre 2013)

Ciao

l'aspetto che zoppica nel discorso è, secondo me,
definire questa reazione come "orgoglio maschile",
come se fosse una cosa innata nell'uomo. 
come la reazione di mangiare quando si ha fame. 

è una cosa soggettiva e anche un po', piace o non piace,
di culturale e di mentalità. certe cose, sono talmente radificate
in noi, che si parla di istinto, di ristabilimento del orgoglio ecc. 
leggendo Spider, che sostiene, che se si reagisce, lo si deve
fare nel momento in qui lo si scopre ... e non dopo, 
mi ritorna in mente un film ... "Sedotta e abbandonata" ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (13 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè, ma se lo si incontra per caso??



Ciao

secondo ciò che scrive Spider, non puoi fare più nulla ... 
la giustificazione dell'ira iniziale, del momento che lo hai scoperto
è passato ... e ti rosichi le mani ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Claudio queste son questioni soggettive.Tu sai quanto io possa essere idealista.Io se venissi tradito sfogherei la mia rabbia sulla mia patner,e lei che ha permesso ad un estraneo di mettersi in mezzo a noi,e lei che ci è andata a scopare,e lei che ha tradito i miei sentimenti.Certo poi mi informerei su chi cazzo è lui,chiaro che se è un mio collega,o un mio conoscente le cose potrebbero cambiare,ma se fosse uno che non sa un cazzo di me ,che non mi conosce,non avrebbe senso andare a pistarlo,farei una figura patetica,ste cose le lascia fare al conte,noi romani burini e cafoni abbiamo un altro stile!:rotfl::rotfl:


E voi avete la collega panterona che si infila...
e vi rovina il progetto di una famiglia con una brava ragazza....

Si si si si....
Ma intanto....
Si si si...

Idealismi.....

Ma intanto....

Povera ragazza....


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Claudio queste son questioni soggettive.Tu sai quanto io possa essere idealista.Io se venissi tradito sfogherei la mia rabbia sulla mia patner,e lei che ha permesso ad un estraneo di mettersi in mezzo a noi,e lei che ci è andata a scopare,e lei che ha tradito i miei sentimenti.Certo poi mi informerei su chi cazzo è lui,chiaro che se è un mio collega,o un mio conoscente le cose potrebbero cambiare,ma se fosse uno che non sa un cazzo di me ,che non mi conosce,non avrebbe senso andare a pistarlo,farei una figura patetica,ste cose le lascia fare al conte,noi romani burini e cafoni abbiamo un altro stile!:rotfl::rotfl:



Tu ci parti da un principio dove l'amore viene totalmente ignorato, se ci parti e ti rileggi il post iniziale, parlo di una coppia che si ama. ti assicuro che in una coppia che si ama la rabbia la si sfoga ma è una rabbia atta al positivo alla ricerca di domande e risposte che vengono risolte nella coppia. Quella rabbia dopo la si vorrebbe sfogare su chi voleva la tua donna, e se la voleva che abbia le palle di prendersela se lui la vuole e la propria moglie lo vuole, altrimenti questo si becca delle legnate al solo scopo di orgoglio, istinto, rabbia e tutte quelle cosucce chiamate a mettere in riga a chi nel mondo non sa muoversi dignitosamente. Perchè se si tratta soltanto di una scopata che se la vada a fare con persone single e che sia chiaro anche qua nel suo scopo. 

La vita è fatta di gesti di regole di tante di quelle cose che sono reazioni ad azioni, se l'azione è buona ne riceverai del bene, se è un'azione cattiva puoi solo aspettarti una reazione negativa. Se mi convincete che il tradimento fa parte di un'azione positiva ok avete ragione voi e la reazione sarà soltanto positiva.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu pensi che sia colpevole tanto quanto. Qui in molti non siamo d'accordo e di conseguenza non siamo d'accordo sull'andarci a parlare o peggio



Quindi tu ai figli tuoi se sono single gli dici che se capita può avere una storia di sesso con persone sposate?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu ci parti da un principio dove l'amore viene totalmente ignorato, se ci parti e ti rileggi il post iniziale, parlo di una coppia che si ama. ti assicuro che in una coppia che si ama la rabbia la si sfoga ma è una rabbia atta al positivo alla ricerca di domande e risposte che vengono risolte nella coppia. Quella rabbia dopo la si vorrebbe sfogare su chi voleva la tua donna, e se la voleva che abbia le palle di prendersela se lui la vuole e la propria moglie lo vuole, altrimenti questo si becca delle legnate al solo scopo di orgoglio, istinto, rabbia e tutte quelle cosucce chiamate a mettere in riga a chi nel mondo non sa muoversi dignitosamente. Perchè se si tratta soltanto di una scopata che se la vada a fare con persone single e che sia chiaro anche qua nel suo scopo.
> 
> La vita è fatta di gesti di regole di tante di quelle cose che sono reazioni ad azioni, se l'azione è buona ne riceverai del bene, se è un'azione cattiva puoi solo aspettarti una reazione negativa. Se mi convincete che il tradimento fa parte di un'azione positiva ok avete ragione voi e la reazione sarà soltanto positiva.



:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
Sai che noi avevamo un maresciallo dei carabinieri molto galante con le signore no?
Allora lui continuava a chiamare in caserma la moglie di un brav'uomo per accertamenti.

La moglie conoscendo la fama del maresciallo
si presentò in caserma facendosi accompagnare dal marito.

E sto marito piantò lì il lavoro e si presentò in caserma con la moglie.
Il maresciallo da come vide il marito, non chiamò mai più sua moglie in caserma.

Sto marito fa il macellatore di bestie.
E andò in caserma con gli stivali di gomma e la traversa imbrattata di sangue e con quel coltello in mano.
Mai visti Ultimo quei coltelli? La loro lama è almeno 80 cm.

Ci sono anche tante mogli
che importunate da farfalloni
dicono al marito

Ehi raid, sto farfallone mi rompe le ovaie.

Al che tu prendi e vai
e vai a chiedere a sto qua come mai importuna tua moglie no?


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
> Sai che noi avevamo un maresciallo dei carabinieri molto galante con le signore no?
> Allora lui continuava a chiamare in caserma la moglie di un brav'uomo per accertamenti.
> 
> ...



Conte io tra le tante cose che ho imparato nel tradimento ci metto anche questa: Negli ambienti di lavoro nei bar per strada e ovunque io mi trovi, mi comporto in quella maniera che nello scherzare, nel pormi nell'atteggiarmi sono innanzitutto rispettoso a me stesso a mia moglie e tutte quelle persone che in quei momenti non sono presenti nei miei gesti azioni scherzi e via discorrendo. Sono piccole cose, piccoli gesti piccole azioni che nel complesso mi fanno sentire una persona migliore.

Nel passato ero come un cieco dove le piccole cose assumevano una quotidianità e una routine dal quale adesso mi dissocio totalmente.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu pensi che sia colpevole tanto quanto. Qui in molti non siamo d'accordo e di conseguenza non siamo d'accordo sull'andarci a parlare o peggio


Ma sono magrissime rassicurazioni.
Debolissimi argomenti.
Fragili certezze.

Tutti noi siamo d'accordo che tradire è sbagliato.
Tutti pentiti e contriti

Ma intanto....

Essendo che siamo di tante teste...

I pochi che non sono d'accordo...
Fanno testo con la loro vita.

Uno può dire...
Intanto vado a parlarci
Intanto gli rompo il muso

Poi dico si ok...
Non è stata una buona idea....

Ma intanto....


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Conte io tra le tante cose che ho imparato nel tradimento ci metto anche questa: Negli ambienti di lavoro nei bar per strada e ovunque io mi trovi, mi comporto in quella maniera che nello scherzare, nel pormi nell'atteggiarmi sono innanzitutto rispettoso a me stesso a mia moglie e tutte quelle persone che in quei momenti non sono presenti nei miei gesti azioni scherzi e via discorrendo. Sono piccole cose, piccoli gesti piccole azioni che nel complesso mi fanno sentire una persona migliore.
> 
> Nel passato ero come un cieco dove le piccole cose assumevano una quotidianità e una routine dal quale adesso mi dissocio totalmente.


:up::up::up::up::up:
Ultimo si cresce...si matura...
E si va avanti....

E si hanno bisogno di gesti e azioni
e non di belle paroline....


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

*Ultimo senti questa...*

Allora mia moglie torna dal lavoro e mi trova seduto sul divano con una che fa padump padump sopra di me...

Lei mi dice...
Ma brutto schifoso maiale con chi stai ciulando?
Chi è questa?

E io tranquilllllllllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

E' solo una panterona putanona che si sta infilando nel nostro matrimonio....

E mia moglie...
Ma bruto stupido quante volte ti ho detto che il nostro matrimonio non è il tuo ciccio?

E poi che cosa è sta bruta panterona qui? Adesso la pisto....e la caccio fuori di casa a calci in culo...dopo io e te facciamo i conti...

E io in ginocchio....non è stata colpa miaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (13 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Abbiamo un tradimento, un tradimento scoperto dove la coppia vuole riprovarci.
> 
> Fino a qua tutto è chiaro no?
> 
> ...



Ciao

le risposte ti sono state date. 
tu le hai commentate, ritenendo, 
che allora manca l'amore ... ad esempio.
sembra più una ricerca a confermare,
che come la vedi, sia il modo giusto e 
non uno modo, come un altro. 

azione ->testa che lavora -> reazione ... 

ci sono tante teste ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora mia moglie torna dal lavoro e mi trova seduto sul divano con una che fa padump padump sopra di me...
> 
> Lei mi dice...
> Ma brutto schifoso maiale con chi stai ciulando?
> ...



auahhhahah scemo..!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora:intanto state facendo paragoni assurdi.Rigare una macchina altrui e commettere un atto vandalico,scoparsi la donna di un altro e scoparsi una persona adulta e consenziente.Quindi certi paragoni sono veramente fuori luogo.Voi state confondendo  le cose.Da un punto di vista morale ed etico io single non dovrei scoparmi la donna di un altro,e su questo siamo d'accordo,ma che il suo patner venga a prendersela con me è una cosa patetica!Poi bisognerebbe vedere chi finisce in ospedale.....visto che il cialtrone veneto parla di alzare le mani....!In più di un caso in ospedale ci finisce il cornuto,che oltre le corna ci prende qualche schiaffone con una bella denuncia per lesioni.Adesso aggiungo anche altro.Alcuni uomini,e in alcuni momenti della loro vita, trovano eccitante scoparsi la donna di altri,e cercano solo quel tipo di avventure o gli capitano solo quelle, per diversi motivi.Io credo che andare a cercare l'amante sia un pò da vigliacchi, si scatena sull'altro quello che non riusciamo a scatenare sulla persona amata.E lei che ci ha tradito quello è e rimane uno sconosciuto!


quoto

ma aggiungo che se il confronto con l'amante viene sentito dal tradito come atto dovuto a se stesso, è giusto compierlo


----------



## Sterminator (13 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io avrei lo stesso istinto di Ultimo.
> 
> Non si fa e basta... è come se qualcuno calpestasse il tuo giardino.
> 
> Il tuo partner che ti ha fatto cornuto/a lo perdoni perchè lo/la ami ma il terzo incomodo??? Troppo faticoso dire di no a gente impegnata? Farsi un minimo di scrupoli???...


E' ridicolo pretendere correttezza morale da uno sconosciuto/a ma quello che sfugge e' che la zoccola/o deve cacare sangue per cio' che ha fatto, cosa che qua non leggo perche' inclini da smidollati al perdòno facile e lo scaricare tutte le colpe e gli sfoghi sugli "esterni" e' da cojoni...

IPSE DIXIT....


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Ecco*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E voi avete la collega panterona che si infila...
> e vi rovina il progetto di una famiglia con una brava ragazza....
> 
> Si si si si....
> ...


Ecco,io che ho avuto fortunatamente un'educazione diversa dalla tua,capisco che la collega panterona non c'entrava un cazzo, ero io ed esclusivamente io il colpevole di tutto.Mi sono addossato tutte le responsabilità e ho deciso di fare quello che tu con il cazzo che avresti fatto.Se imparassimo a pensare che la colpa non è sempre di altri ma è la nostra forse cresceremmo diversamente,tu caro conte sei sempre abituato a deresponsabilizzarti e sei rimasto il bimbo che sei ,con un'educazione del cazzo alle spalle!


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Fratè*



Sterminator ha detto:


> E' ridicolo pretendere correttezza morale da uno sconosciuto/a ma quello che sfugge e' che la zoccola/o deve cacare sangue per cio' che ha fatto, cosa che qua non leggo perche' inclini da smidollati al perdòno facile e lo scaricare tutte le colpe e gli sfoghi sugli "esterni" e' da cojoni...
> 
> IPSE DIXIT....


D'accordissimo,capisco la rabbia,ma il terzo non c'entra un cazzo!


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' ridicolo pretendere correttezza morale da uno sconosciuto/a ma quello che sfugge e' che la zoccola/o deve cacare sangue per cio' che ha fatto, cosa che qua non leggo perche' inclini da smidollati al perdòno facile e lo scaricare tutte le colpe e gli sfoghi sugli "esterni" e' da cojoni...
> 
> IPSE DIXIT....


d
non ti aspettì correttezza morale dagli sconosciuti?allora non lamentarti di chi governa.che la responsabilità vera e fondamentale sia del coniuge é l a p a l i s s ì a  n o


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> D'accordissimo,capisco la rabbia,ma il terzo *non c'entra un cazzo!*


*


*Ehm ehm.. ci entra eccome invece... altrimenti la rabbia di cui parlo non esiste:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (13 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ti aspettì correttezza morale dagli sconosciuti?allora non la mentarti di chi governa.che la responsabilità vera e fondamentale sia del coniuge é l a p a l i s s ì a  n o



però se si è d'accordo sul fatto che il tradito "possa" andare a interpellare il terzo, allo stesso modo si dovrebbe essere d'accordo sul fatto che anche il terzo "possa" andare a interpellare il tradito
per correttezza
invece questa seconda ipotesi viene vista come il top della scorrettezza (giustamente, secondo me)
o no?


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> [/B]Ehm ehm.. ci entra eccome invece... altrimenti la rabbia di cui parlo non esiste:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Claudio,la tua rabbia andrebbe indirizzata verso chi veramente ci ha traditi,verso chi ci ha dichiarato amore e poi commette uno scempio simile.A 20 anni però ragionavo come te,poi ho cambiato modo di vedere le cose!


----------



## sienne (13 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> però se si è d'accordo sul fatto che il tradito "possa" andare a interpellare il terzo, allo stesso modo si dovrebbe essere d'accordo sul fatto che anche il terzo "possa" andare a interpellare il tradito
> per correttezza
> invece questa seconda ipotesi viene vista come il top della scorrettezza (giustamente, secondo me)
> o no?



Ciao

scusa free ... 
mi sfugge una sfumatura, di cosa si parla esattamente?
cioè, di andare a parlare o a menare? 
mii, c'è una bella differenza ... non capisco mai niente ... :rotfl:

non ritratto, sono partita che si menava ... 

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (13 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> però se si è d'accordo sul fatto che il tradito "possa" andare a interpellare il terzo, allo stesso modo si dovrebbe essere d'accordo sul fatto che anche il terzo "possa" andare a interpellare il tradito
> per correttezza
> invece questa seconda ipotesi viene vista come il top della scorrettezza (giustamente, secondo me)
> o no?


Ma per  me ognuno può fare cio che vuole 
a suo rischio e pericolo ovviamente...


voglio dire se l'amante di mio marito è più grossa e forte di me 
il massimo che posso fare è prendermela con l'auto
mica vado a menarla che poi me le prendo pure ...


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Poi*



oscuro ha detto:


> Claudio,la tua rabbia andrebbe indirizzata verso chi veramente ci ha traditi,verso chi ci ha dichiarato amore e poi commette uno scempio simile.A 20 anni però ragionavo come te,poi ho cambiato modo di vedere le cose!


Non solo mi becco le corna,dovrei pure andarmi ad umiliare dal tizio che si è trombato la mia donna?ma chi se ne frega,se la tenesse....!


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> però se si è d'accordo sul fatto che il tradito "possa" andare a interpellare il terzo, allo stesso modo si dovrebbe essere d'accordo sul fatto che anche il terzo "possa" andare a interpellare il tradito
> per correttezza
> invece questa seco nda ipotesi viene vista come il top della scorrettezza (giustamente, secondo me)
> o no?[/QUOTnon ho capito il ragionamento


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Lunaiena*



lunaiena ha detto:


> Ma per  me ognuno può fare cio che vuole
> a suo rischio e pericolo ovviamente...
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ecco...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (13 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> scusa free ...
> mi sfugge una sfumatura, di cosa si parla esattamente?
> ...



e chi può dirlo, prima??


----------



## free (13 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ma per  me ognuno può fare cio che vuole
> a suo rischio e pericolo ovviamente...
> 
> 
> ...


ecco infatti c'è anche questo particolare da non sottovalutare!


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> però se si è d'accordo sul fatto che il tradito "possa" andare a interpellare il terzo, allo stesso modo si dovrebbe essere d'accordo sul fatto che anche il terzo "possa" andare a interpellare il tradito
> per correttezza
> invece questa seconda ipotesi viene vista come il top della scorrettezza (giustamente, secondo me)
> o no?



Se il terzo va dal tradito avendo prima parlato con la moglie del tradito con il quale la moglie non vuole più stare, può anche farlo. 

Che il traditore è colui che ha sbagliato per come dice Minerva è lapalissiano, ma l'andare a prendere a sberle l'amante, ripeto, è una conseguenza di molti fattori che mi sono stancato di scrivere, accenno solo questo, sbagliare sortisce degli effetti negativi, e nella negatività o in una situazione sbagliata che si chiama tradimento, mi pare una presa per il culo disturbarsi o disgustarsi di quattro ceffoni che prenderà l'amante e non dell'atto così abietto che è un tradimento. A meno che..! siamo così avanzati in questo forum che.... da oggi il tradimento che scaturisce orgoglio rabbia ira ecc ecc non sia un tradimento con un vibratore  Giuro che non direi nulla se è stato il vibratore ehh...! pace & love ..!


----------



## free (13 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> free ha detto:
> 
> 
> > però se si è d'accordo sul fatto che il tradito "possa" andare a interpellare il terzo, allo stesso modo si dovrebbe essere d'accordo sul fatto che anche il terzo "possa" andare a interpellare il tradito
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah ecco...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ma scusa vorrei vedere 
oltre alla beffa pure il danno no eh!


----------



## sienne (13 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> e chi può dirlo, prima??


Ciao

come, chi può dirlo prima ... 

se parto che voglio menare, meno e basta. 
se parto che voglio solo parlare, parlo e basta. (qui mi chiedo, cosa si vuole dire?)
se parto che voglio parlare e poi non so, parlo forse, forse meno, forse parlo e meno ... 

Cioè, centra e come, l'intenzione iniziale. Se poi le cose si evolvono diversamente,
sai come'è ... così si arriva a tradire ...  ... capita.

sienne


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Se il terzo va dal tradito avendo prima parlato con la moglie del tradito con il quale la moglie non vuole più stare, può anche farlo.
> 
> Che il traditore è colui che ha sbagliato per come dice Minerva è lapalissiano, ma l'andare a prendere a sberle l'amante, ripeto, è una conseguenza di molti fattori che mi sono stancato di scrivere, accenno solo questo, sbagliare sortisce degli effetti negativi, e nella negatività o in una situazione sbagliata che si chiama tradimento, mi pare una presa per il culo disturbarsi o disgustarsi di quattro ceffoni che prenderà l'amante e non dell'atto così abietto che è un tradimento. A meno che..! siamo così avanzati in questo forum che.... da oggi il tradimento che scaturisce orgoglio rabbia ira ecc ecc non sia un tradimento con un vibratore  Giuro che non direi nulla se è stato il vibratore ehh...! pace & love ..!


Io non mi disgusto e non mi disturbo,ognuno fa quello che cazzo gli pare,sulla modernità dei forumisti,bè rivolgiti a qualcun'altro,perchè io tutto sono tranne che moderno,non confondermi con il polentone...per favore!:mrgreen:Che poi è moderno per i cazzi suoi....perchè gli conviene esserlo!


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



lunaiena ha detto:


> ma scusa vorrei vedere
> oltre alla beffa pure il danno no eh!


Punti di vista,io mi incazzarei con il patner!


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Claudio,la tua rabbia andrebbe indirizzata verso chi veramente ci ha traditi,verso chi ci ha dichiarato amore e poi commette uno scempio simile.A 20 anni però ragionavo come te,poi ho cambiato modo di vedere le cose!



Oscù la colpa di tutto è della società di quello che ci insegnano, di quello che ci fanno credere, sta alla base di tante menzogne dette o sussurrate. Alcuni di noi sono stati solo più cretini a credere a delle favole, tutto qua. 

Se la società con la scuola e tutti gli altri mezzi di comunicazione rendessero i giovani più consapevoli della vera vita, tante sofferenze sarebbero risparmiate. E probabilmente i genitori stessi avrebbero più possibilità di far maturare i propri figli e non tenerli distanti da sofferenze e discorsi che adesso sono impossibili da fare.



E poi oscù io non ho rabbia, il mio tempo è passato, anche attraverso due episodi tet a tet col tizio... 

Ma ho aperto il treddì per cose lette in altri 3D.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> d
> non ti aspettì correttezza morale dagli sconosciuti?allora non lamentarti di chi governa.che la responsabilità vera e fondamentale sia del coniuge é l a p a l i s s ì a n o


Madonna Minni, che parallelo allucinante.


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Oscù la colpa di tutto è della società di quello che ci insegnano, di quello che ci fanno credere, sta alla base di tante menzogne dette o sussurrate. Alcuni di noi sono stati solo più cretini a credere a delle favole, tutto qua.
> 
> Se la società con la scuola e tutti gli altri mezzi di comunicazione rendessero i giovani più consapevoli della vera vita, tante sofferenze sarebbero risparmiate. E probabilmente i genitori stessi avrebbero più possibilità di far maturare i propri figli e non tenerli distanti da sofferenze e discorsi che adesso sono impossibili da fare.
> 
> ...


Claudio non parlavo della tua rabbia,ma della rabbia che uno prova per il terzo incomodo!Si io sono uno di quei cretini li,avevo sogni ed ideali,poi ho capito...e dio solo sa quanto mi è costato....!Ma non ho perso i miei ideali cazzo.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Claudio non parlavo della tua rabbia,ma della rabbia che uno prova per il terzo incomodo!Si io sono uno di quei cretini li,avevo sogni ed ideali,poi ho capito...e dio solo sa quanto mi è costato....!Ma non ho perso i miei ideali cazzo.



Sai cosa non capisco?

Penso a te sposato no? vivi una vita felice hai dei figli fai sacrifici assieme a tutta la famiglia per tirare avanti......
Tutto ad un tratto per un motivo X tua moglie ti tradisce anche se ti ama. E tu non hai quell'impeto che ti fa uscire di senno e dare quattro sberle a quel single che si è intromesso spezzando a morte una famiglia? E tutto questo perchè l'amante è single ? 
Oscù parlo di orgoglio di rabbia di istinti di amor proprio che escono fuori da situazioni sbagliate, non da situazioni controllabili o di una comune lite tra coniugi, si parla di un evento in cui la coppia e nel caso dell'uomo ( sono un uomo eh) i peggiori istinti ti assalgono distruggendoti. E solo perchè è single non ha colpe? e chi cazzo ha scopato con mia moglie scusa? forse per caso il single non ha un cazzo? forse per caso il single non ha un cervello? forse per caso il single non è maturo in quanto single però il cazzo lo ha eh..! forse il single non ha regole o le ha diverse dalle persone sposate?

No.!!!! un single è una persona come tutte le altre e in una società ha le stesse regole di tutti anche andarsi a prendere due sberle.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2013)

da un po' di giorni spalmiamo lo stesso concetto nei vari thread (s).
allora...io sono l'amante ; se penso di essere estranea all'inganno che lo sposato fa alle spalledi un'altradonna, come mi rapporto con la clandestinità e l'impossibilità a vederlo alla luce del sole,vivendo una relazione che umilia tanto me quanto lei?
se posso chiamarlo solo a certe ora e il sabato e la domenica lui vive felicemente la sua famiglia dalla quale devo stare ben distante...
tutto ciò l'ho deciso o no consapevolmente?
come si chiama questa? a casa mia responsabilità.
che non toglie o aggiunge nulla a quella determinante del coniuge


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> da un po' di giorni spalmiamo lo stesso concetto nei vari thread (s).
> allora...io sono l'amante ; se penso di essere estranea all'inganno che lo sposato fa alle spalledi un'altradonna, come mi rapporto con la clandestinità e l'impossibilità a vederlo alla luce del sole,vivendo una relazione che *umilia* tanto me quanto lei?
> se posso chiamarlo solo a certe ora e il sabato e la domenica lui vive felicemente la sua famiglia dalla quale devo stare ben distante...
> tutto ciò l'ho deciso o no consapevolmente?
> ...


Madonna benedetta, ma non è che tutti/tutte sono come te. Ma umilia di che? Di cosa? Ma perchè? Se tu ti sentissi "umiliata" nel tuo ruolo di amante ci sono altre/i che non gliene frega una cippa di nulla, che stanno bene perchè hanno altro, o anche solo perchè gli va bene così e non cercano semplicemente null'altro in quel dato momento della loro vita. Io realmente non capisco per quale accidenti di motivo tu, come altri/e, dobbiate PER FORZA ragionare per assoluti.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Abbiamo un tradimento, un tradimento scoperto dove la coppia vuole riprovarci.
> 
> Fino a qua tutto è chiaro no?
> 
> ...


Considerandomi uomo non alzerei le mani se non per legittima difesa. Considero gli attegiamente maneschi non da uomo ma da neanderthal ( per essere fini! ).
Fanno molto più male le parole.... molto più male.



miss acacia ha detto:


> non desiderare la donna di altri....se non sei cristiano questo comandamento non regge e non vale....quindi se la donna e' consenziente nulla impedisce aall amante di starci.....
> purtroppo....


Questa cagata dove sta scritta oltre che in questo post delirante? 
:rotfl:


oscuro ha detto:


> Perdonami sono due cose diverse.Io posso andare contro la mia morale e scoparmi una sposata o impegnata.e ci siamo.Ma dal momento che il marito mi viene a rompere le palle cosa c'entro io?Potrei anche non sapere che era impegnata o no?La stronza è lei che ha tradito,io ho tradito solo la mia morale punto!


Verdissimo!!!


----------



## lunaiena (13 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai cosa non capisco?
> 
> Penso a te sposato no? vivi una vita felice hai dei figli fai sacrifici assieme a tutta la famiglia per tirare avanti......
> Tutto ad un tratto per un motivo X tua moglie ti tradisce anche se ti ama. E tu non hai quell'impeto che ti fa uscire di senno e dare quattro sberle a quel single che si è intromesso spezzando a morte una famiglia? E tutto questo perchè l'amante è single ?
> ...


non amo la violenza ...
peró condivido il fatto che ci sono situazioni 
dove non riesci a controllarti ...
E in quel caso non hai orecchie per sentire ragioni
agisci punto...


----------



## sienne (13 Novembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Considerandomi uomo non alzerei le mani se non per legittima difesa. Considero gli attegiamente maneschi non da uomo ma da neanderthal ( per essere fini! ).
> Fanno molto più male le parole.... molto più male.


Ciao OcchiVerdi,

finalmente un'altra visione o modo di vedere ... cosa fa un uomo. 

lo trovo molto più uomo ... ma proprio molto di più ... 
può rimanere o andare a parlare ... come vuole, ma non menare. 


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (13 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai cosa non capisco?
> 
> Penso a te sposato no? vivi una vita felice hai dei figli fai sacrifici assieme a tutta la famiglia per tirare avanti......
> *Tutto ad un tratto per un motivo X tua moglie ti tradisce anche se ti ama. E tu non hai quell'impeto che ti fa uscire di senno e dare quattro sberle a quel single che si è intromesso spezzando a morte una famiglia? E tutto questo perchè l'amante è single ? *
> ...


Sul neretto: le quattro sberle, nell'immediato, mi verrebbe da darle a lei perchè ha usato il suo *LIBERO ARBITRIO* per decidere di scoparsi un altro, single o sposato che sia. Prima di essere mogli / mariti / fratelli / sorelle / romanisiti e laziali , siamo persone dotate di *LIBERO ARBITRIO* (gli ultimi un pò meno però), dono che secondo Al Pacino è la più grande fregatura che ci è stata propinata. E se l'ipotetica/o partner di cui parli nel neretto usa scientemente questa cosa per tradirti, tu te la prendi con il terzo per ristabilire il tuo ego di masculo ????


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco,io che ho avuto fortunatamente un'educazione diversa dalla tua,capisco che la collega panterona non c'entrava un cazzo, ero io ed esclusivamente io il colpevole di tutto.Mi sono addossato tutte le responsabilità e ho deciso di fare quello che tu con il cazzo che avresti fatto.Se imparassimo a pensare che la colpa non è sempre di altri ma è la nostra forse cresceremmo diversamente,tu caro conte sei sempre abituato a deresponsabilizzarti e sei rimasto il bimbo che sei ,con un'educazione del cazzo alle spalle!


Eccerto colpevole di....
averle fatto rimpiangere il marito....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> però se si è d'accordo sul fatto che il tradito "possa" andare a interpellare il terzo, allo stesso modo si dovrebbe essere d'accordo sul fatto che anche il terzo "possa" andare a interpellare il tradito
> per correttezza
> invece questa seconda ipotesi viene vista come il top della scorrettezza (giustamente, secondo me)
> o no?


Poche storie...
Allora mi hai raccontato una balla per tenermi buono:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

Mi hai detto
Io conte ci starei con te...
Ma temo tanto per te....
Se lui ci becca....
Ti fa a fettine....:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

E poi hai iniziato a dire...
Conte contino mio bello piccino piccino
sappi che lui è un energumeno....
Conte contino mio bello 
lui con un pugno ti ricaccia la testa in fondo allo stomaco....

E io mi sono ritirato in buon ordine....:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ma per  me ognuno può fare cio che vuole
> a suo rischio e pericolo ovviamente...
> 
> 
> ...


Madei
Magari è solo na cicciona....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> che il terzo o viene considerato un estraneo, ma in toto, oppure no
> per correttezza!


Ah ecco il problema è che lìestraneo viene considerato un intruso
un cazzo che intrude nella figa di nostra moglie.

Questo è il problema...

Intrude e ci prude dentro...


----------



## sienne (13 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah ecco il problema è che lìestraneo viene considerato un intruso
> un cazzo che intrude nella figa di nostra moglie.
> 
> Questo è il problema...
> ...



Ciao 

ma spiegalo subito! tutto chiaro ora ... 

non è:

azione -> mente che pensa -> reazione ... ma
azione -> pisello offeso -> reazione ... 


ma quanti giri di parole ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma spiegalo subito! tutto chiaro ora ...
> 
> ...


Il 3d si intitola UOMINI.
E non si capisce bene che ci facciano le donne dentro.
No?

Mai una volta che si esaudisca Ultimo, mai...

Per poi dire che s'incazza....

Il sacro timore
che lei abbia goduto maggiormente
con un altro
che non siamo noi...

Che ne sapete voi del gravame di portare un cazzo ?

Nulla.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna benedetta, ma non è che tutti/tutte sono come te. Ma umilia di che? Di cosa? Ma perchè? *Se tu ti sentissi "umiliata" nel tuo ruolo di amante ci sono altre/i che non gliene frega una cippa di nulla, *che stanno bene perchè hanno altro, o anche solo perchè gli va bene così e non cercano semplicemente null'altro in quel dato momento della loro vita. Io realmente non capisco per quale accidenti di motivo tu, come altri/e, dobbiate PER FORZA ragionare per assoluti.


chemmefrega.


----------



## Sole (13 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Abbiamo un tradimento, un tradimento scoperto dove la coppia vuole riprovarci.
> 
> Fino a qua tutto è chiaro no?
> 
> ...


Ciao Ultimo!

Una bacchettata sulle dita, perché sai, esiste anche l'orgoglio femminile  

Se io fossi tradita, prima di tutto me la prenderei col mio compagno, poi sicuramente mi sentirei arrabbiata e irritata con l'altra.
Ma devo essere sincera: non mi sentirei arrabbiata pensando 'lei è corresponsabile e doveva stare lontana da lui perché sapeva di mettersi con uno impegnato'.
Mi sentirei arrabbiata perché il mio orgoglio di donna, appunto, si sentirebbe mortificato e offeso.
La mia sarebbe una rabbia molto viscerale e terra terra... più una cosa del genere: 'lui ha messo da parte me per avere 'sta stronza!'.

Razionalmente, invece, penserei: lei è single, si è fatta una serie di trombate, ha preso quello che ha potuto in modo opportunistico senza farsi tanti problemi... atteggiamento che, se moralmente può lasciare qualche dubbio, è abbastanza comune.
Ormai è sempre più raro l'attaccamento a valori che diano un senso e una direzione ai nostri comportamenti. L'individualismo è l'anticamera dell'opportunismo, quindi... oggi nessuno si fa tanti problemi di natura etica, nemmeno in campo sessuale/sentimentale. Non è una giustificazione eh. Ma difficilmente le persone ormai si autodisciplinano quando è in gioco il loro benessere/piacere personale. Non lo fanno i single, non lo fanno gli sposati (che è ben peggio).

Quindi capisco la tua indignazione. Ma la realtà che abbiamo sotto gli occhi ci dice questo.

In un altro 3d parlavi di insegnamento ai figli. Ecco, forse in questo modo possiamo cambiare le cose. Diventando esempi positivi, dimostrando loro che a volte sacrificare qualcosa in nome di ciò che riteniamo giusto e importante può essere una via difficile, ma alla lunga più soddisfacente. Che sentire dentro di fare la cosa giusta è una ricompensa più grande di un piacere effimero e passeggero, che magari può nuocere ad altre persone. Un'idea antiquata ma sempre valida, per me.

Ciao!


----------



## sienne (13 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il 3d si intitola UOMINI.
> E non si capisce bene che ci facciano le donne dentro.
> No?
> 
> ...


Ciao 

certo, come non sapete voi, cosa significano altre cose ... 
e non ha escluso le donne ... come se noi, non sentiamo anche 
una cosa simile ... nel senso, si è fatto accogliere da un altra ... 
ma è vero ... non ce la misuriamo a vicenda ... 

il tema era, se andare a menare ... per ristabilire una marea di cose,
connesse con una marea di cose. e perché non dirlo subito, che si tratta 
di un aspetto di "mascolinità" allora? perché mettere dentro l'orgoglio? 
cosa è l'orgoglio esattamente? ... perché parlando di quel orgoglio,
si tratta, più che altro, di aver subito una svalutazione ... perché 
non si è stati ingrado di "vegliare" sulla propria proprietà ... 

se mai ... si tratta di rispetto ... che è ben altra cosa. 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Considerandomi uomo non alzerei le mani se non per legittima difesa. Considero gli attegiamente maneschi non da uomo ma da neanderthal ( per essere fini! ).
> Fanno molto più male le parole.... molto più male.





Tubarao ha detto:


> Sul neretto: le quattro sberle, nell'immediato, mi verrebbe da darle a lei perchè ha usato il suo *LIBERO ARBITRIO* per decidere di scoparsi un altro, single o sposato che sia. Prima di essere mogli / mariti / fratelli / sorelle / romanisiti e laziali , siamo persone dotate di *LIBERO ARBITRIO* (gli ultimi un pò meno però), dono che secondo Al Pacino è la più grande fregatura che ci è stata propinata. E se l'ipotetica/o partner di cui parli nel neretto usa scientemente questa cosa per tradirti, tu te la prendi con il terzo per ristabilire il tuo ego di masculo ????


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo, come non sapete voi, cosa significano altre cose ...
> e non ha escluso le donne ... come se noi, non sentiamo anche
> ...


Bon
Da quando Caino ha ammazzato Abele
Ogni uomo SA che se alza le mani
Ha le sue ragioni per farlo.


----------



## sienne (13 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon
> Da quando Caino ha ammazzato Abele
> Ogni uomo SA che se alza le mani
> Ha le sue ragioni per farlo.


Ciao

:rotfl: ... :up: ... 

lo spero bene, che abbia almeno delle sue ragioni ... :rotfl:
se no, saremmo persi ... 

su dai, lo capisco che si possa agire così ... 
quello che non capisco, stabilirlo come cosa giusta,
con tutto il patatrac di annessi per giustificare ... 
che sia una cosa dovuta ... quasi innata ... 

ognuno agisce come meglio gli sembra ... o meglio crede ...
lui, l'ha detto, non cambierà idea ... allora, dove sta il problema?

ahhh, in altri modi di scegliere? ... o cosa?


sienne


----------



## Principessa (13 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stesso mio pensiero
> Troppo difficile dare la colpa al proprio partner. Si tende comunque a dare delle attenuanti perchè la cosa fa stare un pochino meglio


Ma perchè pensi che prendersela anche con l'amante significa dare meno colpe al proprio partner?


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna Minni, che parallelo allucinante.


dici? a parte il fatto che era calzante per sterminator che di correttezza morale agli sconosciuti ne ha sempre chiesta ma forse la cosa ora gli sfugge,
la cosa che a me risulta insopportabile è l'ipocrisia di chi nega un'evidente responasbilità.
e non so più come scrivere che nessuno può negare il libero arbitrio del coniuge, ma realisticamente chi si mette con una persona sposata sa bene di violare il rapporto di altri .
per molti di voi è poca cosa, io questa responsabilità non l'ho mai voluta perché non sarei a mio agio nei miei confronti.
tutto qui


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma perchè pensi che prendersela anche con l'amante significa dare meno colpe al proprio partner?


Infatti...
Uno schiffone a ciascuno
e viaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....

E se la moglie ti dice
Uhm...non è stto corretto che hai pistato il mio amante...

Giù n'altra sberla....

Ecchecazzo....

Sai quante volte mi è capitata sta situazione?
Ma dai conte non ti piaccio nemmeno un pochettino?

No mi piaci cara
ma la paura di tuo marito mi fa temere per la mia incolumità

e non sono disposto ad essere pistato
per na ciuladina....

E lei...
Ma fidati mica lo scopre...

E io...
Ma figuriamoci fidarsi di una moglie...
Come le acque si mettessero cattive tu scaricheresti tutte le colpe su di me...

Ahn vero
Non conosco le donne....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma perchè pensi che prendersela anche con l'amante significa dare meno colpe al proprio partner?


non ho letto nessuno manlevare la responsabilità della moglie:ogni volta c'è questo equivoco di fondo secondo il quale chi  parla della non estraneità dell'amante debba necessariamente deresponsabilizzare dall'altra parte.
:miiiii:


----------



## Principessa (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora:intanto state facendo paragoni assurdi.*Rigare una macchina altrui e commettere un atto vandalico,scoparsi la donna di un altro e scoparsi una persona adulta e consenziente.Quindi certi paragoni sono veramente fuori luogo.*Voi state confondendo  le cose.Da un punto di vista morale ed etico io single non dovrei scoparmi la donna di un altro,e su questo siamo d'accordo,*ma che il suo patner venga a prendersela con me è una cosa patetica!*Poi bisognerebbe vedere chi finisce in ospedale.....visto che il cialtrone veneto parla di alzare le mani....!In più di un caso in ospedale ci finisce il cornuto,che oltre le corna ci prende qualche schiaffone con una bella denuncia per lesioni.Adesso aggiungo anche altro.Alcuni uomini,e in alcuni momenti della loro vita, trovano eccitante scoparsi la donna di altri,e cercano solo quel tipo di avventure o gli capitano solo quelle, per diversi motivi.Io credo che andare a cercare l'amante sia un pò da vigliacchi, si scatena sull'altro quello che non riusciamo a scatenare sulla persona amata.*E lei che ci ha tradito quello è e rimane uno sconosciuto!*


Ma guarda che nessuno dice che non bisogna prendersela con il proprio partner. Io me la prendo con entrambi, allo stesso modo, visto che hanno la stessa responsabilità nelle corna che porto.
Il mio partner dovrà darmi spiegazioni.
L'amante non deve darmi spiegazioni ma solo rispondere di una palese scorrettezza. Perchè sei andata a scoparti il mio uomo? Perchè, una volta saputo della mia esistenza, non hai avuto scrupoli? 
Mi può rispondere "sei un'estranea, non ti devo nulla", ma qui ritorniamo al discorso di Minerva, chi lo dice che bisogna essere una merda con le persone che non conosciamo?
Ricordati che la coppia, quel giardino, appartiene a DUE persone, non a UNA, quindi se non vuoi essere un "ladro", non puoi avere il via libera solo da uno dei due adulti consapevoli e consenzienti.
E comunque rimane il discorso: "mi hai trattato da merda perchè non mi conoscevi e hai provato a portarmi via la donna/l'uomo? benissimo, ti tratto da merda anche io!"
Le botte sono un gesto esagerato, io le eviterei solo per non finire in galera per una poco di buono, però la vendetta e il rancore ci stanno eccome...


----------



## lunaiena (13 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dici? a parte il fatto che era calzante per sterminator che di correttezza morale agli sconosciuti ne ha sempre chiesta ma forse la cosa ora gli sfugge,
> la cosa che a me risulta insopportabile è l'ipocrisia di chi nega un'evidente responasbilità.
> e non so più come scrivere che nessuno può negare il libero arbitrio del coniuge, ma realisticamente chi si mette con una persona sposata sa bene di violare il rapporto di altri .
> per molti di voi è poca cosa, io questa responsabilità non l'ho mai voluta perché non sarei a mio agio nei miei confronti.
> tutto qui



per me è importante non sentirmi responsabile di rovinare una famiglia...
poi ci sono spostati e sposati...
Io dagli sposati infelici o da loro racconti infelici ci starei alla larga 
veramente anche da chi dice di essere separato o addirittura vedovo 
vorrei documentassero prima di intraprendere una ipotetica relazione


----------



## Principessa (13 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Madonna benedetta, ma non è che tutti/tutte sono come te. *Ma umilia di che? Di cosa? Ma perchè? *Se tu ti sentissi "umiliata" nel tuo ruolo di amante ci sono altre/i che non gliene frega una cippa di nulla*, che stanno bene perchè hanno altro, o anche solo perchè gli va bene così e non cercano semplicemente null'altro in quel dato momento della loro vita. Io realmente non capisco per quale accidenti di motivo tu, come altri/e, dobbiate PER FORZA ragionare per assoluti.


E' proprio questo il problema!

Ci sono persone che hanno un minimo di rispetto verso il prossimo e altre che non ne hanno affatto...

Chi è meglio, secondo te??? Quelli che vanno dove gli tira o quelli che contano fino a dieci prima di fare cazzate??


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> per me è importante non sentirmi responsabile di rovinare una famiglia...
> poi ci sono spostati e sposati...
> Io dagli sposati infelici o da loro racconti infelici ci starei alla larga
> veramente anche da chi dice di essere separato o addirittura vedovo
> vorrei *documentassero *prima di intraprendere una ipotetica relazione


giusto: carta d'identità, passaporto, stato di famiglia , foto degli eventuali piatti che volano e della tomba del vedovo:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (13 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dici? a parte il fatto che era calzante per sterminator che di correttezza morale agli sconosciuti ne ha sempre chiesta ma forse la cosa ora gli sfugge,
> la cosa che a me risulta insopportabile è l'ipocrisia di chi nega un'evidente responasbilità.
> e non so più come scrivere che nessuno può negare il libero arbitrio del coniuge, ma realisticamente chi si mette con una persona sposata sa bene di violare il rapporto di altri .
> per molti di voi è poca cosa, *io questa responsabilità non l'ho mai voluta perché non sarei a mio agio nei miei confronti.
> tutto qui*


Quindi vedi che la cosa è soggettiva e non oggettiva. Ti fai i tuoi calcoli, decidi in base alle tue convinzioni e decidi che questa responsabilità non la vuoi. Sacrosanto. Ma in tutto questo il terzo o la terza che restano a casa c'entrano poco. Tu dici: lo sposato non lo voglio più perchè non sarei mio agio con Minerva, non perchè penso a quel/la povero/a cristiano/a che stà a casa, o almeno questo non pesa così tanto come pesano le prime.

Io ne faccio un discorso leggermente diverso invece. Prima di valutare lo stato di una persona (sposato/a single etc etc) valuto la persona stessa, proprio perchè se sei arrivata a quel punto si spera tu abbia fatto un tuo percorso, e non è da escludere un sano augurio di un bella camminata in direzione opposta alla mia con passi lunghi e ben distesi nel caso questa cosa non mi aggradi.

L'unico scrupolo in più in questa mia valutazione nel caso in cui a casa si lascino bimbi piccoli, ma questa per una mia debolezza verso l'infanzia in genere. Sentirmi la causa della sparizione del sorriso dalla faccia di un bambino mi farebbe sentire una merdaccia fantozziana.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> giusto: carta d'identità, passaporto, stato di famiglia , foto degli eventuali piatti che volano e della tomba del vedovo:mrgreen:



Mie bhè mi pare il minimo con tutti i truffatori che ci sono in giro
cioe uno non è che deve credere al primo pirla che passa ...


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Quindi vedi che la cosa è soggettiva e non oggettiva.* Ti fai i tuoi calcoli, decidi in base alle tue convinzioni e decidi che questa responsabilità non la vuoi. Sacrosanto. Ma in tutto questo il terzo o la terza che restano a casa c'entrano poco. *Tu dici: lo sposato non lo voglio più perchè non sarei mio agio con Minerva, non perchè penso a quel/la povero/a cristiano/a che stà a casa, o almeno questo non pesa così tanto come pesano le prime.*
> 
> Io ne faccio un discorso leggermente diverso invece. Prima di valutare lo stato di una persona (sposato/a single etc etc) valuto la persona stessa, proprio perchè se sei arrivata a quel punto si spera tu abbia fatto un tuo percorso, e non è da escludere un sano augurio di un bella camminata in direzione opposta alla mia con passi lunghi e ben distesi nel caso questa cosa non mi aggradi.
> 
> L'unico scrupolo in più in questa mia valutazione nel caso in cui a casa si lascino bimbi piccoli, ma questa per una mia debolezza verso l'infanzia in genere. Sentirmi la causa della sparizione del sorriso dalla faccia di un bambino mi farebbe sentire una merdaccia fantozziana.


è soggettivo lo scrupolo.
dici che è un fatto egoistico ? certo, anche.non ho mai detto che la correttezza sia sinonimo di generosità


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2013)

l'unica regola che se posso seguo è quella di cercare di mettermi nei panni degli altri e dare il rspetto che poi esigo.non sempre ma spesso ci riesco


----------



## Tubarao (13 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è soggettivo lo scrupolo.
> dici che è un fatto egoistico ? certo, anche.non ho mai detto che la correttezza sia sinonimo di generosità


Più che ergoistico lo definirei funzionale alla tua persona.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Più che ergoistico lo definirei funzionale alla tua persona.


verissimo


----------



## Sterminator (13 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> d
> non ti aspettì correttezza morale dagli sconosciuti?allora non lamentarti di chi governa.che la responsabilità vera e fondamentale sia del coniuge é l a p a l i s s ì a  n o


Beh io non confido sulla moralita' dell'eventuale amante come della moralita' del politico, pero' come ho detto che lo menerei cosi' pretendo che il politico vada in galera o consegnato alla folla nella piazza e con i bambini ad assistere in prima fila e con lo zucchero filato ed i ballons...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh io non confido sulla moralita' dell'eventuale amante come della moralita' del politico, pero' come ho detto che lo menerei cosi' pretendo che il politico vada in galera o consegnato alla folla nella piazza e con i bambini ad assistere in prima fila e con lo zucchero filato ed i ballons...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


appunto:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> non amo la violenza ...
> peró condivido il fatto che ci sono situazioni
> dove non riesci a controllarti ...
> E in quel caso non hai orecchie per sentire ragioni
> agisci punto...


Nessuno credo ami la violenza, intanto si tradisce e guarda caso in questo caso si ha violenza fisica è morale, però basta tapparsi gli occhi e la violenza fisica e morale del tradimento non è più tale. In più in una tto di vilenza fine a se stessa di solito ne paga le conseguenze la persona soltanto, nel tradimento non è soltanto la persona soltanto che paga le conseguenze ma anche dei figli. 

Bel modo di avere che abbiamo di interpretare la violenza.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sul neretto: le quattro sberle, nell'immediato, mi verrebbe da darle a lei perchè ha usato il suo *LIBERO ARBITRIO* per decidere di scoparsi un altro, single o sposato che sia. Prima di essere mogli / mariti / fratelli / sorelle / romanisiti e laziali , siamo persone dotate di *LIBERO ARBITRIO* (gli ultimi un pò meno però), dono che secondo Al Pacino è la più grande fregatura che ci è stata propinata. E se l'ipotetica/o partner di cui parli nel neretto usa scientemente questa cosa per tradirti, tu te la prendi con il terzo per ristabilire il tuo ego di masculo ????


Si lo specificato più volte che è soltanto per ristabilire certe dinamiche interne di orgoglio e via discorrendo. Non ho mai scritto che la violenza di per se va considerata, ma nata da certe dinamiche la trovo ammissibile, un tradimento nel caso specifico del post che ho scritto lo ritengo ammissibile.


----------



## Principessa (13 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Mie bhè mi pare il minimo con tutti i truffatori che ci sono in giro
> cioe uno non è che deve credere al primo pirla che passa ...


E certo! Le dicono tutti le cazzate!

Il mio ex, F., per esempio, ai primi appuntamenti si toglieva sempre quattro anni, diceva di avere due figli invece di tre e di essere divorziato (quando in realtà era separato di fatto da un anno, con l'ex che viveva con il nuovo compagno nel suo appartamento al primo piano, e si è separato legalmente dopo qualche mese che ci frequentavamo).


----------



## Sterminator (13 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> appunto:mrgreen:


infatti quello che ci frega in questa zozza societa' e' la non certezza della pena...troppi se ne approfittano perche' passa tutto in cavalleria...

io se tradissi, metterei in conto che qualcuno si potrebbe un filino incazzare, come se rubassi etcetc...basta sapello...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo!
> 
> *Una bacchettata sulle dita, perché sai, esiste anche l'orgoglio femminile  *
> 
> ...


Sul primo neretto :rotfl: ho già risposto ad una domanda e rispondevo che essendo un uomo posso parlare da uomo, ma che, sicuramente vale lo stesso per la donna. 

Sul secondo neretto non sarei tanto sicuro sai.... altrimenti anche questo forum ( e le minchiate ricercate :carneval: ) non avrebbero senso.


----------



## free (13 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> da un po' di giorni spalmiamo lo stesso concetto nei vari thread (s).
> allora...io sono l'amante ; se penso di essere estranea all'inganno che lo sposato fa alle spalledi un'altradonna, come mi rapporto con la clandestinità e l'impossibilità a vederlo alla luce del sole,vivendo una relazione che umilia tanto me quanto lei?
> se posso chiamarlo solo a certe ora e il sabato e la domenica lui vive felicemente la sua famiglia dalla quale devo stare ben distante...
> tutto ciò l'ho deciso o no consapevolmente?
> ...



si chiamano menate di vario tipo
e non credo che c'entri molto l'umiliazione, guarda che l'umiliazione è cosa grave, secondo me


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> si chiamano menate di vario tipo
> e non credo che c'entri molto l'umiliazione, guarda che l'umiliazione è cosa grave, secondo me


più che altro ognuno si ritiene umiliato secondo i suoi parametri.sicché...


----------



## free (13 Novembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> infatti quello che ci frega in questa zozza societa' e' la non certezza della pena...*troppi se ne approfittano perche' passa tutto in cavalleria...
> *
> io se tradissi, metterei in conto che qualcuno si potrebbe un filino incazzare, come se rubassi etcetc...basta sapello...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



diciamo che più che altro spesso ci si indigna per delle cazzate immani, pare che sia una nuova moda quella di indignarsi, e poi invece dove effettivamente si dovrebbe andare giù con la scure, nada


----------



## free (13 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro ognuno si ritiene umiliato secondo i suoi parametri.sicché...



ma scusa, se una vuole solo scopare, e dato che non lo si fa in pubblico, non credo che le interessi tanto "nascondersi"

se invece vuole fare la fidanzatina manina nella manina con uno sposato, vabbè!


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma guarda che nessuno dice che non bisogna prendersela con il proprio partner. Io me la prendo con entrambi, allo stesso modo, visto che hanno la stessa responsabilità nelle corna che porto.
> Il mio partner dovrà darmi spiegazioni.
> L'amante non deve darmi spiegazioni ma solo rispondere di una palese scorrettezza. Perchè sei andata a scoparti il mio uomo? Perchè, una volta saputo della mia esistenza, non hai avuto scrupoli?
> Mi può rispondere "sei un'estranea, non ti devo nulla", ma qui ritorniamo al discorso di Minerva, chi lo dice che bisogna essere una merda con le persone che non conosciamo?
> ...



Grande...!


----------



## free (13 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poche storie...
> Allora mi hai raccontato una balla per tenermi buono:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> Mi hai detto
> ...



quoto
quindi mica se la può prendere con me!


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *infatti quello che ci frega in questa zozza societa' e' la non certezza della pena...troppi se ne approfittano perche' passa tutto in cavalleria...
> *
> *io se tradissi, metterei in conto che qualcuno si potrebbe un filino incazzare, come se rubassi etcetc...basta sapello...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*





Q.U.O.T.O


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> si chiamano menate di vario tipo
> e non credo che c'entri molto l'umiliazione, guarda che l'umiliazione è cosa grave, secondo me



Ecco free, hai trovato la parola giusta che definisce uno degli stati che mi sentì addosso quando seppi del tradimento, "umiliato" chiaramente umiliato da mia moglie, ma umiliato in quanto maschio da un altro maschio. Perchè ripeto, un uomo che si considera tale non tradisce ne fa tradire, un maschio che tradisce e fa tradire agisce col pisello e di conseguenza se si becca delle botte da un altro maschio, se le è cercate.!


----------



## free (13 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco free, hai trovato la parola giusta che definisce uno degli stati che mi sentì addosso quando seppi del tradimento, "umiliato" chiaramente umiliato da mia moglie, ma umiliato in quanto maschio da un altro maschio. Perchè ripeto, un uomo che si considera tale non tradisce ne fa tradire, un maschio che tradisce e fa tradire agisce col pisello e di conseguenza se si becca delle botte da un altro maschio, se le è cercate.!



ma infatti l'umiliazione dell'uomo tradito la capisco, anche se personalmente la chiamerei mortificazione
invece Minerva faceva riferimento al nascondersi etc. degli amanti, che a suo dire è umiliante


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti l'umiliazione dell'uomo tradito la capisco, anche se personalmente la chiamerei mortificazione
> invece Minerva faceva riferimento al nascondersi etc. degli amanti, che a suo dire è umiliante



Credo che siamo sul filo del rasoio, perchè entrambi i termini esprimo un dissapore interno nato da gesti che feriscono. E non solo interni ma oggettivamente anche esterni visto le  azioni non rese pubbliche ma nascoste.:sonar: quando fate le colte vi ucciderei..!


----------



## free (13 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Credo che siamo sul filo del rasoio, perchè entrambi i termini esprimo un dissapore interno nato da gesti che feriscono. E non solo interni ma oggettivamente anche esterni visto le  azioni non rese pubbliche ma nascoste.:sonar: quando fate le colte vi ucciderei..!



ma diciamo che secondo ma la differenza tra i 2 termini sta in questo:
ci si sente mortificati, poi bisogna vedere perchè
oppure si è umiliati, da altri


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma perchè pensi che prendersela anche con l'amante significa dare meno colpe al proprio partner?


non so se meno, vuol dire per me  alleggerirlo, se parti dal presupposto che secondo me la colpa è 100% del partner


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> non so se meno, vuol dire per me  alleggerirlo, se parti dal presupposto che secondo me la colpa è 100% del partner


colpa di che?
parliamo di responsabilità dell'esistenza di un rapporto parallelo al matrimonio. si decide in due :1 calpesta il proprio rapporto , l'altro collabora
per il coniuge può contare solo il marito/moglie ma rimane il fatto che le cose si fanno sempre in due e senza la collaborazione dell'amante la relazione non si porta a termine.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2013)

chi se ne frega di uno o una che non si conosce? ok ci sta.
anche questo è libero arbitrio


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> colpa di che?
> parliamo di responsabilità dell'esistenza di un rapporto parallelo al matrimonio. si decide in due :1 calpesta il proprio rapporto , l'altro collabora
> per il coniuge può contare solo il marito/moglie ma rimane il fatto che le cose si fanno sempre in due e senza la collaborazione dell'amante la relazione non si porta a termine.


Si responsabilità è meglio come termine
Continuo a ritenere che sia solo di chi ha promesso fedeltà
Mi spiace non ci troveremo mai su questo


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si responsabilità è meglio come termine
> Continuo a ritenere che sia solo di chi ha promesso fedeltà
> Mi spiace non ci troveremo mai su questo


ma l'altro che sceglie di entrare in questo rapporto ne viene trascinato o è consapevole?


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma l'altro che sceglie di entrare in questo rapporto ne viene trascinato o è consapevole?


Trascinato o consapevole non è un problema dell'amante!


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma l'altro che sceglie di entrare in questo rapporto ne viene trascinato o è consapevole?


Se tu mi inviti a casa tua io non sono colpevole di esserci entrata. Io ho accettato il tuo invito.
Se presso per essere invitata nonostante tu non voglia il discorso può anche cambiare, ma alla fine mi ci fai entrare tu
E se mi inviti un'altra volta non diventa più un problema mio


----------



## Tubarao (13 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se tu mi inviti a casa tua io non sono colpevole di esserci entrata. Io ho accettato il tuo invito.
> Se presso per essere invitata nonostante tu non voglia il discorso può anche cambiare, ma alla fine mi ci fai entrare tu
> E se mi inviti un'altra volta non diventa più un problema mio


Verde mio. Se posso.

Edit: Potevo,.


----------



## Principessa (13 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> non so se meno, vuol dire per me  alleggerirlo, se parti dal presupposto che secondo me la colpa è 100% del partner


Come ha detto Minerva, se non ci fossero persone senza scrupoli non ci sarebbero questo tipo di storie, dunque non può essere solo colpa di chi tradisce  ci sono persone della stessa pasta dei traditori che meritano lo stesso disprezzo e trattamento da parte di chi subisce....

Tanto di cappello alle persone che non tradiscono e non sono amanti.

Sono indiscutibilmente migliori!


----------



## Principessa (13 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se tu mi inviti a casa tua io non sono colpevole di esserci entrata. Io ho accettato il tuo invito.
> Se presso per essere invitata nonostante tu non voglia il discorso può anche cambiare, ma alla fine mi ci fai entrare tu
> E se mi inviti un'altra volta non diventa più un problema mio


Che strano però, l'amante di Elio che poi fu la sua donna la pensava così. Non è mai colpa dell'amante che è single, è sempre colpa di chi tradisce e anzi, di chi non cura bene il proprio giardino e induce l'uomo a restare.
Belle parole eh?...

Peccato che abbia totalmente cambiato idea quando io le ho riservato lo stesso trattamento e l'ho fatta diventare la cornuta :up:


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Principessa*



Principessa ha detto:


> Come ha detto Minerva, se non ci fossero persone senza scrupoli non ci sarebbero questo tipo di storie, dunque non può essere solo colpa di chi tradisce  ci sono persone della stessa pasta dei traditori che meritano lo stesso disprezzo e trattamento da parte di chi subisce....
> 
> Tanto di cappello alle persone che non tradiscono e non sono amanti.
> 
> Sono indiscutibilmente migliori!


Che bella che sei,se non ci fossero persone senza scrupoli....io una volta ci credevo...!Non tradisco, non sono amante,ma non per questo mi sento migliore,mi sento diverso,e sporcarmi mi è servito a capire!


----------



## Principessa (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che bella che sei,se non ci fossero persone senza scrupoli....io una volta ci credevo...!Non tradisco, non sono amante,ma non per questo mi sento migliore,mi sento diverso,e sporcarmi mi è servito a capire!


Bona come scusa 

Ci si può pure arrivare senza toccare con mano l'inopportunità di certe azioni........


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Che strano però, l'amante di Elio che poi fu la sua donna la pensava così. Non è mai colpa dell'amante che è single, è sempre colpa di chi tradisce e anzi, di chi non cura bene il proprio giardino e induce l'uomo a restare.
> Belle parole eh?...
> 
> Peccato che abbia totalmente cambiato idea quando io le ho riservato lo stesso trattamento e l'ho fatta diventare la cornuta :up:


Ma anche tu sei stata con uno impegnato. Non capisco il tuo discorso


----------



## Principessa (13 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma anche tu sei stata con uno impegnato. Non capisco il tuo discorso


Chi?


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



Principessa ha detto:


> Bona come scusa
> 
> Ci si può pure arrivare senza toccare con mano l'inopportunità di certe azioni........


Hai perfettamente ragione,io sapevo di sbagliare,ma tu non hai mai sbagliato sapendo di sbagliare?Quando sei incazzato fai tante cose che non faresti,non ho bisogno certo di scuse io!


----------



## Principessa (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione,io sapevo di sbagliare,*ma tu non hai mai sbagliato sapendo di sbagliare?*Quando sei incazzato fai tante cose che non faresti,non ho bisogno certo di scuse io!


Si, l'ho fatto, purtroppo. Avrei preferito evitare!
Finora sono riuscita a non avere mai una storia con una persona impegnata. Farfalla dice di si. Non capisco però a chi si riferisce...


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Ah*



Principessa ha detto:


> Si, l'ho fatto, purtroppo. Avrei preferito evitare!
> Finora sono riuscita a non avere mai una storia con una persona impegnata. Farfalla dice di si. Non capisco però a chi si riferisce...


Avrei preferito evitare tante cose anche io,ma nella vita si sbaglia!


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Chi?


Scusa avevo capito che fossi stata con uno impegnato


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Se tu mi inviti a casa tua io non sono colpevole di esserci entrata. I*o ho accettato il tuo invito.
> Se presso per essere invitata nonostante tu non voglia il discorso può anche cambiare, ma alla fine mi ci fai entrare tu
> E se mi inviti un'altra volta non diventa più un problema mio


certo che lo sei perché la casa non è solo mia e per entrarci il permesso solo di uno non vale.
poi è chiaro che i problemi diventano tali solo nella misura in cui ce ne facciamo carico; c'è anche gente che non ne ha a fare ben di peggio che tradire



* casa= matrimonio


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Verde mio. *Se posso.*
> 
> Edit: Potevo,.


meno male, sai che sofferenza a non potere:miiiii:
ma non vi basta approvare argomentando , ma quanti anni avete?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che lo sei perché la casa non è solo mia e per entrarci il permesso solo di uno non vale.
> poi è chiaro che i problemi diventano tali solo nella misura in cui ce ne facciamo carico; c'è anche gente che non ne ha a fare ben di peggio che tradire
> 
> 
> ...


Vero. Ma la casa sei tu che la dividi con un'altra persona quindi sei tu che ti devi preoccuparedi non fare torti a lei.
Se invito qualcuno a casa mia la persona non chiama mio marito per chiedergli se é d'accordo


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> meno male, sai che sofferenza a non potere:miiiii:
> ma non vi basta approvare argomentando , ma quanti anni avete?



Sono contro la moderazione anonima quindi quando aporovo o disapprovo lo scrivo in chiaro


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vero. Ma la casa sei tu che la dividi con un'altra persona quindi* sei tu che ti devi preoccuparedi non fare torti a lei.*
> Se invito qualcuno a casa mia la persona non chiama mio marito per chiedergli se é d'accordo


io senz'altro ma tu sai di non avere il permesso per entrare. è chiaro che me la dovrò sbrigare io con il compropretario ma tu sei entrata un po' di soppiatto come una ladra.non alla luce del sole come ospite .
te ne puoi fregare certamente ma rimani abusiva:singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io senz'altro ma tu sai di non avere il permesso per entrare. è chiaro che me la dovrò sbrigare io con il compropretario ma tu sei entrata un po' di soppiatto come una ladra.non alla luce del sole come ospite .
> te ne puoi fregare certamente ma rimani abusiva:singleeye:


Ma se ho il tuo permessi anzi il tuo invito non sono abusiva.
E comunque pensandoci bene in realtà non entro (ora parlo per me) al massimo suono il citofono per dirti di scendere.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se ho il tuo permessi anzi il tuo invito non sono abusiva.
> E comunque pensandoci bene in realtà non entro (ora parlo per me) al massimo suono il citofono per dirti di scendere.


la piantiamo di entrare e suonare al citofono? questa casa non è un albergo!
è tutto un viavai ecchecaspita


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la piantiamo di entrare e suonare al citofono? questa casa non è un albergo!
> è tutto un viavai ecchecaspita


Scusate ma che c'era una riunione di condominio e non mi avete avvertito !!!:rotfl:


----------



## marietto (13 Novembre 2013)

Non sono d'accordo sulla "estraneità" del/della "terzo/a" rispetto alle responsabilità in casi di tradimento. O quantomeno, non sono d'accordo sull'estraneità "a prescindere" dalle circostanze della vicenda.
Secondo me, ogni azione che comporti in qualche misura il coinvolgimento di altre persone implica la presenza di responsabilità, anche scrivere su questo forum. Si può trattare di qualcosa di molto "blando" ma anche di una responsabilità più "importante".
Nel caso del tradimento, fermo restando che il traditore è sempre assolutamente responsabile e l'eventuale gravità della correità del terzo nulla toglie alle sue colpe né può essere avanzata come giustificazione del fatto, l'addebito di "colpa" al terzo/a varia, e anche di molto, a seconda delle circostanze.
Chi ha sedotto chi, l'eventuale sfruttamento di conoscenze non fornite direttamente dal traditore su eventuali momenti di crisi della coppia, o altre circostanze, per come la vedo io, possono determinare varie casistiche in cui un "dolo" da parte del terzo è evidente, e non si può farlo passare da "innocente astante".
Per mantenere l'esempio di farfalla, è vero che se io ti invito a casa mia, la tua responsabilità nell'accettare l'invito è abbastanza contenuta, ma se sono sei mesi che insisti in tutti i modi per farti invitare e alla fine io cedo, la cosa cambia, e di parecchio...
Se un maturo marpioncino o una panterona di mezza età insidia, usando tutte le sue "arti", una sposina o uno sposino ancora poco avvezzi alle cose del mondo, questo non giustifica in alcun modo i traditori per aver ceduto al richiamo della carne, ma non si può certo dire che la responsabilità dei terzi sia un fattore trascurabile.
E in alcuni casi... Se qualcuno di questi terzi dovesse finire per soffrire di qualche conseguenza "fisica" di quanto ha messo in atto, non ci vedrei nulla di scandaloso né di particolarmente abusivo...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo sulla "estraneità" del/della "terzo/a" rispetto alle responsabilità in casi di tradimento. O quantomeno, non sono d'accordo sull'estraneità "a prescindere" dalle circostanze della vicenda.
> Secondo me, ogni azione che comporti in qualche misura il coinvolgimento di altre persone implica la presenza di responsabilità, anche scrivere su questo forum. Si può trattare di qualcosa di molto "blando" ma anche di una responsabilità più "importante".
> Nel caso del tradimento, fermo restando che il traditore è sempre assolutamente responsabile e l'eventuale gravità della correità del terzo nulla toglie alle sue colpe né può essere avanzata come giustificazione del fatto, l'addebito di "colpa" al terzo/a varia, e anche di molto, a seconda delle circostanze.
> Chi ha sedotto chi, l'eventuale sfruttamento di conoscenze non fornite direttamente dal traditore su eventuali momenti di crisi della coppia, o altre circostanze, per come la vedo io, possono determinare varie casistiche in cui un "dolo" da parte del terzo è evidente, e non si può farlo passare da "innocente astante".
> ...



Standing ovation 

E se premettiamo che certe situazioni soprattutto iniziali mettono in atto meccanismi istintivi il gioco è fatto.


----------



## Calipso (14 Novembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo sulla "estraneità" del/della "terzo/a" rispetto alle responsabilità in casi di tradimento. O quantomeno, non sono d'accordo sull'estraneità "a prescindere" dalle circostanze della vicenda.
> Secondo me, ogni azione che comporti in qualche misura il coinvolgimento di altre persone implica la presenza di responsabilità, anche scrivere su questo forum. Si può trattare di qualcosa di molto "blando" ma anche di una responsabilità più "importante".
> Nel caso del tradimento, fermo restando che il traditore è sempre assolutamente responsabile e l'eventuale gravità della correità del terzo nulla toglie alle sue colpe né può essere avanzata come giustificazione del fatto, l'addebito di "colpa" al terzo/a varia, e anche di molto, a seconda delle circostanze.
> Chi ha sedotto chi, l'eventuale sfruttamento di conoscenze non fornite direttamente dal traditore su eventuali momenti di crisi della coppia, o altre circostanze, per come la vedo io, possono determinare varie casistiche in cui un "dolo" da parte del terzo è evidente, e non si può farlo passare da "innocente astante".
> ...



Ciao Marietto!

mamma mia però certo che avete un'idea distorta degli "amanti" .
Ma voi pensate davvero che la maggior parte di coloro che si ritrovano nel ruolo dell'amante stiano li a pianificare la seduzione del coniuge di un altro??
Ma dai!!!! Non esageriamo! 
Addirittura si sono informati di soppiatto??

Ma su, per favore... La maggior parte delle storie extra coniugali accadono per fatti molto più banali....


----------



## feather (14 Novembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> questo non giustifica in alcun modo i traditori per aver ceduto al richiamo della carne


E soprattutto non li deresponsabilizza. Se ha ceduto al richiamo della carne la responsabilità e la colpa di questa debolezza è TUTTA di chi ha ceduto. Senza scuse e giustificazioni.
Sento alcuni lamentarsi dei platani assassini. Uno pianta il naso con l'auto contro un platano è colpa del platano. 
Incroci assassini, due si scornano ad un incrocio ed è colpa dell'incrocio.
Un adolescente si suicida, colpa di Facebook.
Un altro si droga o si prostituisce, colpa sempre di Facebook (chissà perché non di Twitter..).
A me personalmente disgusta questo modo di scaricarsi la responsabilità o la coscienza sulle situazioni o sui mezzi di trasporto, telecomunicazione, ecc... Su qualsiasi cosa o qualsiasi persona meno che su se stessi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E soprattutto non li deresponsabilizza. Se ha ceduto al richiamo della carne la responsabilità e la colpa di questa debolezza è TUTTA *di chi ha ceduto*. Senza scuse e giustificazioni.
> Sento alcuni lamentarsi dei platani assassini. Uno pianta il naso con l'auto contro un platano è colpa del platano.
> Incroci assassini, due si scornano ad un incrocio ed è colpa dell'incrocio.
> Un adolescente si suicida, colpa di Facebook.
> ...



di chi ha scelto, mio caro...SCELTO


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E soprattutto non li deresponsabilizza. Se ha ceduto al richiamo della carne la responsabilità e la colpa di questa debolezza è TUTTA di chi ha ceduto. Senza scuse e giustificazioni.
> Sento alcuni lamentarsi dei platani assassini. Uno pianta il naso con l'auto contro un platano è colpa del platano.
> Incroci assassini, due si scornano ad un incrocio ed è colpa dell'incrocio.
> Un adolescente si suicida, colpa di Facebook.
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ciao Marietto!
> 
> mamma mia però certo che avete un'idea distorta degli "amanti" .
> Ma voi pensate davvero che la maggior parte di coloro che si ritrovano nel ruolo dell'amante stiano li a pianificare la seduzione del coniuge di un altro??
> ...


La maggior parte dei tradimenti avvengono nei posti di lavoro, questo dovrebbe far capire che piano piano........ e in più si conoscono anche i partner dei colleghi, e tra una cena di lavoro riunendo le famiglie etc etc.. 

Fatti banali? tipo sai tesoro ero ubriaco e..... 
Uhm queste scuse sono tra le più irritanti.


----------



## feather (14 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> di chi ha scelto, mio caro...SCELTO


Sfumature letterarie.. non stiamo a spaccare il capello.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Sfumature letterarie.. non stiamo a spaccare il capello.



non è una sfumatura letteraria

scegliere comporta prendersi le responsabilità passate presenti e future del caso, cedere è già un primo passo per deresponsabilizzarsi
io ho sempre scelto e non voglio confondermi con chi cede


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non è una sfumatura letteraria
> 
> scegliere comporta prendersi le responsabilità passate presenti e future del caso, cedere è già un primo passo per deresponsabilizzarsi
> io ho sempre scelto e non voglio confondermi con chi cede



Minchia..! sai che lo avevo scritto? poi ho cancellato, mi sono detto se lo scrivo io magari viene letto diversamente.


----------



## feather (14 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non è una sfumatura letteraria
> 
> scegliere comporta prendersi le responsabilità passate presenti e future del caso, cedere è già un primo passo per deresponsabilizzarsi
> io ho sempre scelto e non voglio confondermi con chi cede


Bah.. punti di vista.. per me il cedere non deresponsabilizza neanche po'. Uno può scegliere in piena coscienza, oppure cedere agli... chiamiamoli istinti. Ma la colpa è 100% sua sempre e comunque.
Certo è che è molto più dignitoso e ammirevole scegliere che cedere da uomini deboli, incapaci di dominare se stessi.
Ma non deresponsabilizza, almeno per come la vedo io.
Poi ci sono anche quelli che cedono e poi razionalizzano, ma è un altro discorso..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Bah.. punti di vista.. *per me il cedere non deresponsabilizza neanche po'.* Uno può scegliere in piena coscienza, oppure cedere agli... chiamiamoli istinti. Ma la colpa è 100% sua sempre e comunque.
> Certo è che è molto più dignitoso e ammirevole scegliere che cedere da uomini deboli, incapaci di dominare se stessi.
> Ma non deresponsabilizza, almeno per come la vedo io.
> Poi ci sono anche quelli che cedono e poi razionalizzano, ma è un altro discorso..



ok, allora sì che si tratta di sfumature :smile:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ciao Marietto!
> 
> mamma mia però certo che avete un'idea distorta degli "amanti" .
> Ma voi pensate davvero che la maggior parte di coloro che si ritrovano nel ruolo dell'amante stiano li a pianificare la seduzione del coniuge di un altro??
> ...



quoto tanto per cambiare:up:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia..! sai che lo avevo scritto? poi ho cancellato, mi sono detto se lo scrivo io magari viene letto diversamente.


Scusa ma questo che ha scritto la Matra, e che è quello che ho sempre scritto io, è in contraddizione con quello che hai sempre detto


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa ma questo che ha scritto la Matra, e che è quello che ho sempre scritto io, è in contraddizione con quello che hai sempre detto



Rispondendo alla Matraini avrei risposto al post che prima lei scriveva, dove lei ha scritto in grande "SCELTA", La matraini a parere mio si metteva lei stesso in mezzo, riportando la sua situazione la sua SCELTA. 

Potrebbe confermarlo lei, ma anche se non lo confermasse, io quello avevo pensato.


----------



## marietto (14 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ciao Marietto!
> 
> mamma mia però certo che avete un'idea distorta degli "amanti" .
> Ma voi pensate davvero che la maggior parte di coloro che si ritrovano nel ruolo dell'amante stiano li a pianificare la seduzione del coniuge di un altro??
> ...


 
Speravo di essere stato abbastanza chiaro nello scritto di ieri sera, ma evidentemente l'ora tarda non mi ha permesso la lucidità per spiegarmi meglio.
Contestavo semplicemente il fatto che il terzo incomodo venisse comunque considerato privo di responsabilità, senza nulla togliere alla responsabilità del traditore, mentre, a mio parere, va considerata anche la dinamica della vicenda. In alcuni casi le "colpe" del terzo sono blande, in altri casi queste "colpe" sono più evidenti e comunque tali da poter meritare l'attenzione del tradito. I casi che ho citato sono solo a titolo di esempio (comunque tutte cose viste succedere, ti assicuro, compreso la tizia che si informa sulla situazione di coppia dell'obiettivo). 
So benissimo che ci sono molte relazioni in cui l'innamoramento o l'interesse dell'amante è nato in maniera non, per così dire, "dolosa", ma ci sono anche molti casi in cui l'amante si è incapricciata/o di una specifica persona e si è data da fare attivamente per raggiungere l'obiettivo, fregandosene della presenza di una famiglia e a volte non fermandosi neppure davanti alle resistenze iniziali.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Speravo di essere stato abbastanza chiaro nello scritto di ieri sera, ma evidentemente l'ora tarda non mi ha permesso la lucidità per spiegarmi meglio.
> Contestavo semplicemente il fatto che il terzo incomodo venisse comunque considerato privo di responsabilità, senza nulla togliere alla responsabilità del traditore, mentre, a mio parere, va considerata anche la dinamica della vicenda. In alcuni casi le "colpe" del terzo sono blande, in altri casi queste "colpe" sono più evidenti e comunque tali da poter meritare l'attenzione del tradito. I casi che ho citato sono solo a titolo di esempio (comunque tutte cose viste succedere, ti assicuro, compreso la tizia che si informa sulla situazione di coppia dell'obiettivo).
> So benissimo che ci sono molte relazioni in cui l'innamoramento o l'interesse dell'amante è nato in maniera non, per così dire, "dolosa", ma ci sono anche molti casi in cui l'amante si è incapricciata/o di una specifica persona e si è data da fare attivamente per raggiungere l'obiettivo, fregandosene della presenza di una famiglia e a volte non fermandosi neppure davanti alle resistenze iniziali.



Vabbè stavolta t'ho dato un verde. prima lo avevo dimenticato.


----------



## marietto (14 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E soprattutto non li deresponsabilizza. Se ha ceduto al richiamo della carne la responsabilità e la colpa di questa debolezza è TUTTA di chi ha ceduto. Senza scuse e giustificazioni.
> Sento alcuni lamentarsi dei platani assassini. Uno pianta il naso con l'auto contro un platano è colpa del platano.
> Incroci assassini, due si scornano ad un incrocio ed è colpa dell'incrocio.
> Un adolescente si suicida, colpa di Facebook.
> ...


Certo che non li deresponsabilizza...
Ma non si tratta di una suddivisione della colpa, tot% al traditore, tot% all'amante.
La responsabilità del traditore resta sempre tutta intera e non trasferibile, né giustificabile da eventi esterni.
Ma qualcuno qui diceva che l'amante non c'entra nulla; invece, secondo me, in alcuni casi, anche l'amante ha responsabilità proprie, delle quali il tradito potrebbe chiedere conto. 
Voglio dire, se scopri che un tizio sta corteggiando pesantemente e tampinando tua moglie, che lo ha sempre respinto, stai ad aspettare per vedere se con qualche altra settimana a disposizione riesce ad ottenere qualcosa o gli vai a dire due paroline? E cosa cambia se vieni a sapere che un tampinamento di questo tipo alla fine ha avuto successo? Se ha ottenuto il risultato si è liberato da ogni responsabilità?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Certo che non li deresponsabilizza...
> Ma non si tratta di una suddivisione della colpa, tot% al traditore, tot% all'amante.
> La responsabilità del traditore resta sempre tutta intera e non trasferibile, né giustificabile da eventi esterni.
> Ma qualcuno qui diceva che l'amante non c'entra nulla; invece, secondo me, in alcuni casi, anche l'amante ha responsabilità proprie, delle quali il tradito potrebbe chiedere conto.
> Voglio dire, se scopri che un tizio sta corteggiando pesantemente e tampinando tua moglie, che lo ha sempre respinto, stai ad aspettare per vedere se con qualche altra settimana a disposizione riesce ad ottenere qualcosa o gli vai a dire due paroline? E cosa cambia se vieni a sapere che un tampinamento di questo tipo alla fine ha avuto successo? Se ha ottenuto il risultato si è liberato da ogni responsabilità?



:up:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Rispondendo alla Matraini avrei risposto al post che prima lei scriveva, dove lei ha scritto in grande "SCELTA", La matraini a parere mio si metteva lei stesso in mezzo, riportando la sua situazione la sua SCELTA.
> 
> Potrebbe confermarlo lei, ma anche se non lo confermasse, io quello avevo pensato.


Non hai capito
Quando io ho detto che tradire è una scelta e tutti quelli che tradiscono scelgono di tradire, per cui è loro il 100% della responsabilità tu hai sempre affermato che non era così. Che una poteva essere indotta da uno che si aprofittava di lei delle sue debolezze ecc ecc
Ora dici che ha ragione, quindi non ti seguo più


----------



## feather (14 Novembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Ma qualcuno qui diceva che l'amante non c'entra nulla; invece, secondo me, in alcuni casi, anche l'amante ha responsabilità proprie, delle quali il tradito potrebbe chiedere conto.
> Voglio dire, se scopri che un tizio sta corteggiando pesantemente e tampinando tua moglie, che lo ha sempre respinto, stai ad aspettare per vedere se con qualche altra settimana a disposizione riesce ad ottenere qualcosa o gli vai a dire due paroline? E cosa cambia se vieni a sapere che un tampinamento di questo tipo alla fine ha avuto successo? Se ha ottenuto il risultato si è liberato da ogni responsabilità?


Boh.. non sono daccordo.

E per andare al tuo esempio. Se uno tampinasse mia moglie, e lei lo respinge, lui si deve levare dal cazzo, senza se e senza ma. Altrimenti si chiama stalking ed è un reato. Se però lei gli da corda allora prendo a sberle lei, non lui.
Se alla fine ha successo vuol dire che a mia moglie stava bene il cedere (o scegliere) a lui. È la colpa è di mia moglie. Punto.

Scusa ma proprio non riesco a vederla diversamente.


----------



## marietto (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vabbè stavolta t'ho dato un verde. prima lo avevo dimenticato.


Grazie! Troppo buono...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non hai capito
> Quando io ho detto che tradire è una scelta e tutti quelli che tradiscono scelgono di tradire, per cui è loro il 100% della responsabilità tu hai sempre affermato che non era così. Che una poteva essere indotta da uno che si aprofittava di lei delle sue debolezze ecc ecc
> Ora dici che ha ragione, quindi non ti seguo più


Leggiti pagina 23 e soffermati su quella, nel mentre quasi alla fine ( mi sembra) Chiara conferma la tesi che avevo, lei parla di scelte sue. Di responsabilità del passato presente e futuro. 

E poi Farfalla io accetto questo da chiara nell'ipotesi in cui lei veramente si prendesse le sue responsabilità nel caso venisse scoperta. Ma soffermandomi soltanto sulla sua situazione non su situazioni a cui io credo, perchè potrei cominciare a scrivere del marito o dei mariti che vengono trattati da persone senza cervello, da persone che non hanno capacità decisionale, che vengono trattate come oggetti ecc ecc... ma visto che mi soffermo su una situazione dove la lettura passata e presente mi fanno dare un eccezione alla regola ( ma non del tutto) è chiaro che con la Matraini abbia un certo tipo di discorso che si chiama eccezione. Il discorso farfalla è troppo lungo, soffermarti soltanto sulla matraini e quello che lei ha scritto a pagina 23.


----------



## marietto (14 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Boh.. non sono daccordo.
> 
> E per andare al tuo esempio. Se uno tampinasse mia moglie, e lei lo respinge, lui si deve levare dal cazzo, senza se e senza ma. Altrimenti si chiama stalking ed è un reato. Se però lei gli da corda allora prendo a sberle lei, non lui.
> Se alla fine ha successo vuol dire che a mia moglie stava bene il cedere (o scegliere) a lui. È la colpa è di mia moglie. Punto.
> ...


Non c'è nulla da scusare...
Questione di opinioni...
Io resto della mia


----------



## lothar57 (14 Novembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Certo che non li deresponsabilizza...
> Ma non si tratta di una suddivisione della colpa, tot% al traditore, tot% all'amante.
> La responsabilità del traditore resta sempre tutta intera e non trasferibile, né giustificabile da eventi esterni.
> Ma qualcuno qui diceva che l'amante non c'entra nulla; invece, secondo me, in alcuni casi, anche l'amante ha responsabilità proprie, delle quali il tradito potrebbe chiedere conto.
> Voglio dire, se scopri che un tizio sta corteggiando pesantemente e tampinando tua moglie, che lo ha sempre respinto, stai ad aspettare per vedere se con qualche altra settimana a disposizione riesce ad ottenere qualcosa o gli vai a dire due paroline? E cosa cambia se vieni a sapere che un tampinamento di questo tipo alla fine ha avuto successo? Se ha ottenuto il risultato si è liberato da ogni responsabilità?


Buongiorno Marietto,non perche'sono di parte,a nn concordo neanche un po'Io del marito non  so niente,e guai se lei ne parla...non ho colpe,se la tipa e'zoccola.Se non venisse con me,andrebbe con un'altro.


----------



## free (14 Novembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Certo che non li deresponsabilizza...
> Ma non si tratta di una suddivisione della colpa, tot% al traditore, tot% all'amante.
> La responsabilità del traditore resta sempre tutta intera e non trasferibile, né giustificabile da eventi esterni.
> Ma qualcuno qui diceva che l'amante non c'entra nulla; invece, secondo me, in alcuni casi, anche l'amante ha responsabilità proprie, delle quali il tradito potrebbe chiedere conto.
> Voglio dire, se scopri che un tizio sta corteggiando pesantemente e tampinando tua moglie, che lo ha sempre respinto, stai ad aspettare per vedere se con qualche altra settimana a disposizione riesce ad ottenere qualcosa o gli vai a dire due paroline? E cosa cambia se vieni a sapere che un tampinamento di questo tipo alla fine ha avuto successo? Se ha ottenuto il risultato si è liberato da ogni responsabilità?



ma prima o poi arriva sempre il momento in cui si può scegliere se tirarsi indietro oppure no
se saltiamo questo punto, sembra che siamo in balia di chissà che, nostro malgrado!


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggiti pagina 23 e soffermati su quella, nel mentre quasi alla fine ( mi sembra) Chiara conferma la tesi che avevo, lei parla di scelte sue. Di responsabilità del passato presente e futuro.
> 
> E poi Farfalla io accetto questo da chiara nell'ipotesi in cui lei veramente si prendesse le sue responsabilità nel caso venisse scoperta. Ma soffermandomi soltanto sulla sua situazione non su situazioni a cui io credo, perchè potrei cominciare a scrivere del marito o dei mariti che vengono trattati da persone senza cervello, da persone che non hanno capacità decisionale, che vengono trattate come oggetti ecc ecc... ma visto che mi soffermo su una situazione dove la lettura passata e presente mi fanno dare un eccezione alla regola ( ma non del tutto) è chiaro che con la Matraini abbia un certo tipo di discorso che si chiama eccezione. Il discorso farfalla è troppo lungo, soffermarti soltanto sulla matraini e quello che lei ha scritto a pagina 23.



L'ho letta ha detto che non si cede si sceglie. E parlava in generale
Poi ha parlato di lei


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'ho letta ha detto che non si cede si sceglie. E parlava in generale
> Poi ha parlato di lei



Infatti io che scrissi? scrissi ho cancellato e non ho inviato, pensando che se scrivevo io quello che hai scritto tu, mi avrebbero letto diversamente. 

E così tu hai fatto farfalla :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Novembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Certo che non li deresponsabilizza...
> Ma non si tratta di una suddivisione della colpa, tot% al traditore, tot% all'amante.
> La responsabilità del traditore resta sempre tutta intera e non trasferibile, né giustificabile da eventi esterni.
> *Ma qualcuno qui diceva che l'amante non c'entra nulla; invece, secondo me, in alcuni casi, anche l'amante ha responsabilità proprie, delle quali il tradito potrebbe chiedere conto. *
> Voglio dire, se scopri che un tizio sta corteggiando pesantemente e tampinando tua moglie, che lo ha sempre respinto, stai ad aspettare per vedere se con qualche altra settimana a disposizione riesce ad ottenere qualcosa o gli vai a dire due paroline? E cosa cambia se vieni a sapere che un tampinamento di questo tipo alla fine ha avuto successo? Se ha ottenuto il risultato si è liberato da ogni responsabilità?



vabbè dai, facciamo che ogni traditore decide per se, va bene?

io decido che non c'entra al 100%   :rotfl:


----------



## marietto (14 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma prima o poi arriva sempre il momento in cui si può scegliere se tirarsi indietro oppure no
> se saltiamo questo punto, sembra che siamo in balia di chissà che, nostro malgrado!


Evidentemente, non ce la posso fare a spiegarmi. :smile:

Il traditore ha sempre colpa, ce l'ha per intero, e lui dovrà rispondere delle proprie azioni al tradito.

La domanda iniziale di Ultimo riguardava un eventuale ulteriore confronto del tradito con il "terzo". Alla qual cosa molti hanno risposto che il "terzo" non ha alcuna responsabilità.
La mia opinione è invece che non sempre è così. In alcuni casi il terzo ci ha messo parecchio del suo e quindi anche lui ha delle responsabilità (che non vanno a togliere nulla alle responsabilità del traditore, né a giustificarlo).


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Novembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Evidentemente, non ce la posso fare a spiegarmi. :smile:
> 
> Il traditore ha sempre colpa, ce l'ha per intero, e lui dovrà rispondere delle proprie azioni al tradito.
> 
> ...


e quindi?
nei casi in cui il terzo ci ha messo parecchio del suo andrebbe picchiato e negli altri casi no?
chi lo stabilisce?


----------



## marietto (14 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Marietto,non perche'sono di parte,a nn concordo neanche un po'Io del marito non  so niente,e guai se lei ne parla...non ho colpe,se la tipa e'zoccola.Se non venisse con me,andrebbe con un'altro.


Se tutte le tue storie sono con donne che erano comunque "sul mercato", probabile che le tue responsabilità siano scarse o nulle...


----------



## marietto (14 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e quindi?
> nei casi in cui il terzo ci ha messo parecchio del suo andrebbe picchiato e negli altri casi no?
> chi lo stabilisce?


Sarebbe giustificabile una voglia di confronto (che si tratti di parole o altro) da parte del tradito... IMHO. 

Chi lo stabilisce? Mica si tratta di un "regolamento" ufficiale...


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*marietto*



marietto ha detto:


> Se tutte le tue storie sono con donne che erano comunque "sul mercato", probabile che le tue responsabilità siano scarse o nulle...


Ma sul mercato o meno che cambia?Ma il marito cornuto da me cosa vuole?sua moglie mi è venuta sotto,a me  andava.....,adesso devo rispondere a lui del perchè mi son trombato la moglie?devo andare a chiedere il certificato di famiglia ogni volta che conosco una?E poi scusate ma le scopate con quelle impegnate son le più belle ti prendi solo l'aspetto ludico....!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Novembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Sarebbe giustificabile una voglia di confronto (che si tratti di parole o altro) da parte del tradito... IMHO.
> 
> Chi lo stabilisce? *Mica si tratta di un "regolamento" ufficiale..*.



appunto
questo significa che dipende dalla parte di chi lo guarda, e se è interno o esterno alla vicenda

dove tu vedi coercizione non è detto che sia così, dove sembra che ci sia libera scelta non sappiamo se esistano pressioni interne all'individuo, e quanto possano essere stringenti per lui (es. ricerca di aaffetto non ricevuta nell'infanzia)

per questo ogni confronto secondo me è reso totalmente inutile, a parte nel caso che sia lo stesso tradito a sentirlo come atto dovuto a se stesso


----------



## free (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sul mercato o meno che cambia?Ma il marito cornuto da me cosa vuole?sua moglie mi è venuta sotto,a me  andava.....,adesso devo rispondere a lui del perchè mi son trombato la moglie?devo andare a chiedere il certificato di famiglia ogni volta che conosco una?*E poi scusate ma le scopate con quelle impegnate son le più belle ti prendi solo l'aspetto ludico..*..!



:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> :unhappy:


Purtroppo e tremendamente vero,purtroppo!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sul mercato o meno che cambia?Ma il marito cornuto da me cosa vuole?sua moglie mi è venuta sotto,a me  andava.....,adesso devo rispondere a lui del perchè mi son trombato la moglie?devo andare a chiedere il certificato di famiglia ogni volta che conosco una?E poi scusate ma le scopate con quelle impegnate son le più belle ti prendi solo l'aspetto ludico....!



Permettimelo oscù, almeno conoscendomi dovresti permettermelo, da me si prende anche quattro sberle. 

e se fossero tutti come me tranquillo che farei diventare lucidi la prossima volta che gli drizza appena vedono una donna sposata, col cazzo, ludico.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Permettimelo oscù, almeno conoscendomi dovresti permettermelo, da me si prende anche quattro sberle.
> 
> e se fossero tutti come me tranquillo che farei diventare lucidi la prossima volta che gli drizza appena vedono una donna sposata, col cazzo, ludico.


Cla,io conosco una,mi dice che è sposata ma sta per chiedere il divorzio o si inventa chissà quali cazzate,io devo pure farmi il problema se mi dice la verità o meno perchè se no arriva il marito che vuole prendermi a sberle?E che ti devo dire?a me sembra fuori luogo...!


----------



## free (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtroppo e tremendamente vero,purtroppo!



ma se la pensi così, allora stai rinunciando a una cosa bella, più bella di quello che hai, ti pare?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cla,io conosco una,mi dice che è sposata ma sta per chiedere il divorzio o si inventa chissà quali cazzate,io devo pure farmi il problema se mi dice la verità o meno perchè se no arriva il marito che vuole prendermi a sberle?E che ti devo dire?a me sembra fuori luogo...!



In questo caso è diverso, ma non è che stai cercando scuse vero Clà? Lo hai letto il post iniziale? riferiamoci a quello Clà.

Comunque ti ripeto nel caso che hai scritto sopra hai ragione.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*No*



free ha detto:


> ma se la pensi così, allora stai rinunciando a una cosa bella, più bella di quello che hai, ti pare?


Ma non parlo di me ora,ci mancherebbe!


----------



## free (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cla,io conosco una,*mi dice che è sposata ma sta per chiedere il divorzio o si inventa chissà quali cazzate*,io devo pure farmi il problema se mi dice la verità o meno perchè se no arriva il marito che vuole prendermi a sberle?E che ti devo dire?a me sembra fuori luogo...!



questo è vero, un evergreen proprio, dicamo


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> In questo caso è diverso, ma non è che stai cercando scuse vero Clà? Lo hai letto il post iniziale? riferiamoci a quello Clà.
> 
> Comunque ti ripeto nel caso che hai scritto sopra hai ragione.


Si ho letto,è per quello che scrivo che non può avere la certezza di colpevolezza dell'amante!


----------



## free (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non parlo di me ora,ci mancherebbe!



allora temo di non aver capito...
intendevi un single che va con una impegnata?


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> allora temo di non aver capito...
> intendevi un single che va con una impegnata?


Si,parlavo della mia esperienza passata...!


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> questo è vero, un evergreen proprio, dicamo


La cosa è diversa se sei la mia vicina di casa ti conosco, conosco tuo marito...allora potrei capire...!


----------



## sienne (14 Novembre 2013)

Ciao Oscuro,

mi stai facendo riflettere ... 

arrivati ad un certo punto, saranno sì, per lo più, 
solo fesserie o storielle che ti racconta ...
tant'è allora ... non te ne può fregar di meno ... 

sienne


----------



## marietto (14 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> appunto
> questo significa che dipende dalla parte di chi lo guarda, e se è interno o esterno alla vicenda
> 
> dove tu vedi coercizione non è detto che sia così, dove sembra che ci sia libera scelta non sappiamo se esistano pressioni interne all'individuo, e quanto possano essere stringenti per lui (es. ricerca di aaffetto non ricevuta nell'infanzia)
> ...


Coercizione implicherebbe obbligo, ed è abbastanza raro un caso di tradimento di questo tipo (salvo ricatti o cose da "narrativa"), semmai sfruttamento di debolezze conosciute o percepite oppure scientifica neutralizzazione delle difese con tattiche insistenti.
E' chiaro che deve essere il tradito a sentire il confronto come atto dovuto a se stesso, ma, a mio parere, questa sensazione trova motivazione nelle eventuali azioni del terzo (Se mia moglie esce una sera, si toglie la fede, rimorchia un tipo seduta stante e se lo tromba, sarà difficile che io possa sentire il bisogno di un confronto con il tipo).

Comunque il punto del mio intervento era esprimere l'opinione che il terzo può avere delle responsabilità proprie (diverse da quelle del traditore, che restano comunque) per le quali il tradito potrebbe anche voler chiedere conto.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ho letto,è per quello che scrivo che non può avere la certezza di colpevolezza dell'amante!



Aspè, perchè veramente a questo punto non capisco.


Io sono sposato ok ? 

Mia moglie ha una relazione con un single che sa che è sposata. ok ? 

Questa relazione ha una durata X ok ? 

Mia moglie viene da me e mi dice: Clà ti ho tradito con un single, ho avuto alcuni rapporti ma io amo te e ho lasciato il single. Ok oscù?


Tu ora mi dici che io distrutto dalla notizia, incazzato umiliato in primis da mia moglie e dopo dal tipo che sapeva non devo avere quell'istinto primordiale orgoglioso barbaro ecc ecc che non mi fa correre per prendere a sberle un altro uomo perchè questo è single ?


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Cla*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Aspè, perchè veramente a questo punto non capisco.
> 
> 
> Io sono sposato ok ?
> ...


Cla,tu cosa ne potresti sapere di quello che ha raccontato tua moglie a quello?guarda che quelle impegnate ti dicono sempre che sono in crisi,che si stanno per lasciare....!Non è che arrivano e ti dicono:sono felicemente sposata,ma ho bisogno di impacchi di cazzddio succede pure quello,ma le donne a passare per troie non gli va proprio....!e dai!


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Oscuro,
> 
> mi stai facendo riflettere ...
> 
> ...


Capito?come si fa ad incolpare l'amante in certi casi?


----------



## marietto (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capito?come si fa ad incolpare l'amante in certi casi?


Verissimo, Oscuro, ma ci sono anche casi in cui le responsabilità dell'amante esistono eccome...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cla,tu cosa ne potresti sapere di quello che ha raccontato tua moglie a quello?guarda che quelle impegnate ti dicono sempre che sono in crisi,che si stanno per lasciare....!Non è che arrivano e ti dicono:sono felicemente sposata,ma ho bisogno di impacchi di cazzddio succede pure quello,ma le donne a passare per troie non gli va proprio....!e dai!


Tra essere sul punto di lasxiarsi e cercare impacchi di cazzo ci sono come sempre  mille varianti


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Marietto*



marietto ha detto:


> Verissimo, Oscuro, ma ci sono anche casi in cui le responsabilità dell'amante esistono eccome...


Eccome,quante volte leggi uomini che si trombano la donna di un amico?quante?o magari la donna di un collega?in questi casi capisco,e vi do ragione,ma scrivere che l'amante ha sempre la sua dose di responsabilità,non mi trova d'accordo!


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Tra essere sul punto di lasxiarsi e cercare impacchi di cazzo ci sono come sempre  mille varianti


Certo,ma ho usato gli estremi per far capire,io preferisco le seconde...a trovarle...!:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capito?come si fa ad incolpare l'amante in certi casi?



Ciao

in effetti ... 
non mi era passata per la mente, in forma così esplicità,
forse perché avevo letto le loro mail ... e capito, non so, 
che me la dovevo prendere solo e unicamente con lui. 

con lei me la sono presa, per un'altra questione ... 
e lì, avrei voluto veramente parlarle ... si era avvicinata 
a mia figlia ... e una cosa così non lo doveva fare mai più, 
verso nessun bambino, che non sappia in che relazione
lei si trovasse con i genitori! ... 
ma questo, forse, è un'altra cosa ... forse istinto materno ... 
ero carica come un leone ... ma a sentirla, mi sono tutta ammosciata ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cla,tu cosa ne potresti sapere di quello che ha raccontato tua moglie a quello?guarda che quelle impegnate ti dicono sempre che sono in crisi,che si stanno per lasciare....!Non è che arrivano e ti dicono:sono felicemente sposata,ma ho bisogno di impacchi di cazzddio succede pure quello,ma le donne a passare per troie non gli va proprio....!e dai!



Non mi hai risposto Clà, hai messo in mezzo altro. 

E comunque voglio risponderti ugualmente.  Intanto non credo proprio che chi tradisce sia una troia, chi tradisce spesso è perchè ha dei problemi che non ha saputo affrontare, compreso quello di non aver resistito all'attrazione sessuale e a degli ormoni impazziti. Troia eventualmente lo è la traditrice che tradisce ogni tot mesi o anni, tipo quel troio di Lothar.. Ma anche se la traditrice andasse raccontando .. sai la mia vita va male non godo non mi cerca non mi sento donna ... non mi apprezza.. insomma tutte quelle cazzate che io conosco bene perchè avrei potuto tradire non una volta ma chissà quanto..sentendo ste minchiate, L'uomo, single o sposato che sia si da una resettata al cervello ( o al cazzo-cervello) e se ne va, proprio per come ho fatto io tante volte oscù..!


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Cla*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Non mi hai risposto Clà, hai messo in mezzo altro.
> 
> E comunque voglio risponderti ugualmente.  Intanto non credo proprio che chi tradisce sia una troia, chi tradisce spesso è perchè ha dei problemi che non ha saputo affrontare, compreso quello di non aver resistito all'attrazione sessuale e a degli ormoni impazziti. Troia eventualmente lo è la traditrice che tradisce ogni tot mesi o anni, tipo quel troio di Lothar.. Ma anche se la traditrice andasse raccontando .. sai la mia vita va male non godo non mi cerca non mi sento donna ... non mi apprezza.. insomma tutte quelle cazzate che io conosco bene perchè avrei potuto tradire non una volta ma chissà quanto..sentendo ste minchiate, L'uomo, single o sposato che sia si da una resettata al cervello ( o al cazzo-cervello) e se ne va, proprio per come ho fatto io tante volte oscù..!


Mica ho scritto che le donne che tradiscono sono troie.Ci mancherebbe!però se permetti non è neanche giusto far passare il messaggio che chi tradisce è perchè ha dei problemi,chi ha i problemi cerca di risolverli,non ho mai visto un problema risolto sotto un altro cazzo.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mica ho scritto che le donne che tradiscono sono troie.Ci mancherebbe!però se permetti non è neanche giusto far passare il messaggio che chi tradisce è perchè ha dei problemi,chi ha i problemi cerca di risolverli,non ho mai visto un problema risolto sotto un altro cazzo.



Quindi si tradisce per quale motivo ? perchè a casa si sta bene? perchè a casa si ha un rapporto soddisfacente? perchè a casa il marito ti adora e ti fa sentire donna? Cla......


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Quindi si tradisce per quale motivo ? perchè a casa si sta bene? perchè a casa si ha un rapporto soddisfacente? perchè a casa il marito ti adora e ti fa sentire donna? Cla......


Si,ma tutti i motivi che hai elencato con tutto il rispetto non sono motivi validi.Allora sai che ti dico?che non c'è mai un motivo valido per tradire.Anzi penso che quando tradisci spesso è perchè non te ne frega un cazzo...!


----------



## sienne (14 Novembre 2013)

Ciao

il fatto è, che non siamo tutti uguali ... 

poi, dipende anche dalla persona che tradisce. come si pone, come è in generale ecc. 
si nota, se è una persona "seria", con certi valori, anche se sta facendo un passo errato. 
e questo può dare qull'aria di giusto ... due amori che si sono trovati ... e ci credono ... 
affinché, o uno dei due si risveglia ... o vengono scoperti ... o lo è realmente ... 

credo, che ci sono amanti, che credono veramente in ciò che gli viene detto ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in effetti ...
> non mi era passata per la mente, in forma così esplicità,
> ...


Nel tuo caso...è diverso!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma tutti i motivi che hai elencato con tutto il rispetto non sono motivi validi.Allora sai che ti dico?che non c'è mai un motivo valido per tradire.Anzi penso che quando tradisci spesso è perchè non te ne frega un cazzo...!



Ecco alla fine ci sei arrivato.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Clà*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco alla fine ci sei arrivato.


No,io ci sono partito da questo presupposto non arrivato,ed è il presupposto per il quale sto sul cazzo ai moderni del forum caro mio,e sono contentissimo di stargli sul cazzo!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,io ci sono partito da questo presupposto non arrivato,ed è il presupposto per il quale sto sul cazzo ai moderni del forum caro mio,e sono contentissimo di stargli sul cazzo!



Bhe carissimo, in questo caso vuoi o non vuoi sei al secondo posto, il mio podio non si tocca..! :mrgreen:


Scusa Clà ma ti piace stare sul cazzo? :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma tutti i motivi che hai elencato con tutto il rispetto non sono motivi validi.Allora sai che ti dico?che non c'è mai un motivo valido per tradire.Anzi penso che quando tradisci spesso è perchè non te ne frega un cazzo...!


Ciao

secondo me, ciò è assodato. Non esiste motivo ... 
spiegazioni si, bisogna poi pure capire, il perché
ma spiegare, non significa giustificare o validare un motivo ... 

e solo, che l'amante non sempre ha questa maturità di pensiero. 
forse, perché non si è neanche mai interrogato più di tanto
e le crede, e ci vuole credere anche lui ... che la loro storia è speciale,
diversa, unica ... ecc. 

sai com'è ... noi siamo noi ... e gli altri sono gli altri, sempre un'altra cosa. 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Clà*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe carissimo, in questo caso vuoi o non vuoi sei al secondo posto, il mio podio non si tocca..! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Scusa Clà ma ti piace stare sul cazzo? :mrgreen::rotfl:


La verità?mi piace star sul cazzo a chi mi sta sul cazzo!é sempre un buonissimo segno.Guarda claudio che tu non sei peggio di me...fidati...e solo che ho imparato a distinguere....!Ho un bel curriculum,ma cerca di capire con il cialtrone veneto in giro mica ti posso scrivere certe cose!


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> secondo me, ciò è assodato. Non esiste motivo ...
> spiegazioni si, bisogna poi pure capire, il perché
> ...


Esistono valide spiegazioni?o spiegazioni di comodo?Mi metterò tutti contro... dal mio punto di vista non esistono neanche spiegazioni valide....!


----------



## sienne (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nel tuo caso...è diverso!


Ciao Oscuro,

non per forza, se si prende una certa ottica. 
partendo, come spiegazione per menare, l'orgoglio maschile,
che ha anche dei rettaggi culturali e di mentalità, che 
pone l'uomo come protettore della famiglia, e questo 
è un ruolo che si sente proprio dentro dentro ... 
come quello di una madre verso la figlia ... 
quello scatto, quel bisogno di confronto c'è proprio ... 

ora, che io sono testa durina ... e che mi lascio 
sempre prendere dagli estremi, forse perché qualche giorno fa,
ho letto un'articolo veramente triste, che esprimeva l'estremo 
di questo orgoglio maschile ... scatto, e non l'accetto proprio. 

ma trovo, se mai ... qualche parola giusta sì, ma menate no. 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Ma*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Oscuro,
> 
> non per forza, se si prende una certa ottica.
> partendo, come spiegazione per menare, l'orgoglio maschile,
> ...


Io dico che bisognerebbe distinguere...


----------



## sienne (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esistono valide spiegazioni?o spiegazioni di comodo?Mi metterò tutti contro... dal mio punto di vista non esistono neanche spiegazioni valide....!


Ciao Oscuro,

mmmhhh non ho detto questo, mi pare. 
cioè, che una spiegazione sia poi valida ... 
ma per capire cosa l'ah spinta. la spiegazione è priva di giudizio.
serve, se si vuole ricostruire ... 

però, ci sono situazioni estremi, situazioni di esasperazione ... 
che, non giustificano, certo, ma qualche comprensione in più ce l'hanno. 
ma naturalmente le responsabilità rimangono ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Oscuro,
> 
> mmmhhh non ho detto questo, mi pare.
> cioè, che una spiegazione sia poi valida ...
> ...


Si,io faccio fatica a capire cosa posso spingere un uomo o una donna che AMA ad andare con un altro.Sono limitato,antico e terrone,anche se una parte della mia dinastia è croata....!


----------



## Principessa (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non mi hai risposto Clà, hai messo in mezzo altro.
> 
> E comunque voglio risponderti ugualmente.  Intanto non credo proprio che chi tradisce sia una troia, chi tradisce spesso è perchè ha dei problemi che non ha saputo affrontare, compreso quello di non aver resistito all'attrazione sessuale e a degli ormoni impazziti. Troia eventualmente lo è la traditrice che tradisce ogni tot mesi o anni, tipo quel troio di Lothar.. Ma anche se la traditrice andasse raccontando .. sai la mia vita va male non godo non mi cerca non mi sento donna ... non mi apprezza.. insomma tutte quelle cazzate che io conosco bene perchè avrei potuto tradire non una volta ma chissà quanto..*sentendo ste minchiate, L'uomo, single o sposato che sia si da una resettata al cervello ( o al cazzo-cervello) e se ne va, proprio per come ho fatto io tante volte oscù..!*


Ce ne sono pochi così. Che se ne vanno.
La maggioranza resettano il cervello a favore del cazzo, pur di rimanere  purtroppo...


----------



## sienne (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io dico che bisognerebbe distinguere...


Ciao 

io mi riferisco solo allo scatto interno ... 
non a tutto il resto. chiaro che poi bisogna distinguere. 
quello scatto, nasce da tante cose ... 
non solo dal fatto, che lei è una bimba ecc. ecc. 
e anche chiaro, secondo me, che la composizione 
è differente ... ma ha elementi in comune ... 

sienne


----------



## devastata (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esistono valide spiegazioni?o spiegazioni di comodo?Mi metterò tutti contro... dal mio punto di vista non esistono neanche spiegazioni valide....!



IO ti do ragione, NON esistono spiegazioni giustificazioni scusanti. Solo la loro debolezza.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



devastata ha detto:


> IO ti do ragione, NON esistono spiegazioni giustificazioni scusanti. Solo la loro debolezza.


Debolezza?io parlerei di egoismo e di menefreghismo,altro che debolezza....!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esistono valide spiegazioni?o spiegazioni di comodo?Mi metterò tutti contro... dal mio punto di vista non esistono neanche spiegazioni valide....!



:up:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,io faccio fatica a capire cosa posso spingere un uomo o una donna che AMA ad andare con un altro.Sono limitato,antico e terrone,anche se una parte della mia dinastia è croata....!



:up:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ce ne sono pochi così. Che se ne vanno.
> La maggioranza resettano il cervello a favore del cazzo, pur di rimanere  purtroppo...


 
Si lo so, non so quanto corrisponda al vero, a sentire parlare i maschietti sembra che al minimo accenno di femmina il cazzo gli si drizza come per magia. 

Io più volte per motivi che non sto a spiegare e solo ed esclusivamente per colpa MIA,mi sono ritrovato in situazioni che dire imbarazzanti è un eufemismo, ma sono andato via anche con corpi di donne nude. E parlo di conquiste di seduzione, di tanta di quella furia interna che arrivavo sempre dove volevo arrivare per poi andarmene. L'ho già scritto tante volte, un periodo della mia vita da ricordarmi come monito alla schifezza del mondo. Mia moglie sa tutto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cla,tu cosa ne potresti sapere di quello che ha raccontato tua moglie a quello?*guarda che quelle impegnate ti dicono sempre che sono in crisi,che si stanno per lasciare*....!Non è che arrivano e ti dicono:sono felicemente sposata,ma ho bisogno di impacchi di cazzddio succede pure quello,ma le donne a passare per troie non gli va proprio....!e dai!



no no e no


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no no e no



E c'hai ragione infatti, sono tanti i modi per approcciarsi e se ci sai fare, qualsiasi maniera è quella buona.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no no e no


Tu non fai testo,hai la faccia come il culo....:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no no e no


Vero....:up::up::up::up::up:
Anche perchè 
tanti uomini
se trovano una così che si lamenta e piagne

SCAPPANOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E c'hai ragione infatti, sono tanti i modi per approcciarsi e se ci sai fare, qualsiasi maniera è quella buona.


Non è che ci sono persone molto brave a fare leva sulle debolezze altrui?
Bisognerebbe anche vedere chi è che fa il primo passo...no?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è che ci sono persone molto brave a fare leva sulle debolezze altrui?
> Bisognerebbe anche vedere chi è che fa il primo passo...no?


Conte  per quanto possa apparire strano e capisco bene che scritto da Ultimo possa risultare stranissimo, ma qualsiasi maniera usi, qualsiasi ...! se si vuole e ci si sa fare si riesce nella maggior parte delle volte.

Ho provato le maniere dirette, le maniere indirette, le maniere romantiche, le maniere ... insomma qualsiasi cosa se fatta con costanza e nella maniera giusta ti porta direttamente allo scopo che ti prefiggi. La cosa  che mi ha stranito è che l'età non conta.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Conte  per quanto possa apparire strano e capisco bene che scritto da Ultimo possa risultare stranissimo, ma qualsiasi maniera usi, qualsiasi ...! se si vuole e ci si sa fare si riesce nella maggior parte delle volte.
> 
> Ho provato le maniere dirette, le maniere indirette, le maniere romantiche, le maniere ... insomma qualsiasi cosa se fatta con costanza e nella maniera giusta ti porta direttamente allo scopo che ti prefiggi. La cosa  che mi ha stranito è che l'età non conta.


SI.
Appunto mi manca la costanza.
Perchè quando l'ebbi
Mi resi conto che l'affare non era conveniente.
In nessun senso.

Mi sono reso conto che se incontro una donna che mi piace
e non penso a lei per tre giorni
Mi sono dimenticato di lei.

E non mi interessa più.

Se invece continuo a pensarla...
Ecco che mi nasce dentro il proposito di...


----------

